# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Linja 16 Pirkkala-Leinola

## Multsun poika

Tampereella on tehty suunnitelmat uudesta 16 reitistä.

Linjan nimeksi tulee Leinola-Pirkkala, vuoroväli ruuhkassa 7,5 minuuttia. Länsipään osuus Lentsuun jää siis jonkin muun linjan hoidettavaksi, veikkaan Etelä-Hervannan linja 30:a.

Suunnitelmassa oli mainittu vuosikin jolloin Pirkkalan liikenne saa lisäpotkua, joku muu varmaan muistaa Jolilan suunnitelmista tämän. Olisko ollu 2015 alusta.

Järjestely on samantapainen kuin vuoden vaihteessa aloittavan uuden 13: Hermia-Vuorentausta-Ylöjärvi. Lamminpään parin viikon päästä käyttöönotettava päättäri jää siis puolen vuoden tilapäisjärjestelyksi.

Saa nähdä milloin 16 jatketaan itäpäästä Kangasalle tai 26 Lempäälään.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Linjan nimeksi tulee Leinola-Pirkkala, vuoroväli ruuhkassa 7,5 minuuttia. Länsipään osuus Lentsuun jää siis jonkin muun linjan hoidettavaksi, veikkaan Etelä-Hervannan linja 30:a.


Mahtaisiko jäädä ratikan hoidettavaksi, vrt. linjaus Lentävänniemi - Keskusta - Hervanta (- Vuores). Mahdollisesti sitä odotellessa samaa reittiä voisi yrittää ajaa bussilla, tosin ihan 1:1 ei onnistu eikä välttämättä kannata. Mutta yksi mahdollisuus tuokin. Leinola-Pirkkala puolestaan voisi aikanaan hyvikin olla raitiolinja 2. Tuo olisi jopa toivottavaa, samoin kuin tietenkin se, että riittävän tiheä palvelu ulotetaan lentoasemalle asti. Raitiotiellä viimeinen pätkä Suupasta lentoasemalle voisi ihan hyvin olla yksiraiteinen: kapasiteetti riittäisi hyvin. Eikä maksaisi kovin paljon rakentaa.

----------


## Rester

7,5 minuutin vuoroväli vaikuttaa kyllä hienolta noin paperilla, mutta toimiakseen käytännössä tämä vaatisi suunnitteilla olevien joukkoliikennekaistojen rakentamisen Teiskontielle. Nytkin 10 minuutin vuoroväli aiheuttaa varsinkin aamuruuhkassa bussien ketjuuntumista niin, että käytännön vuoroväli on lähempänä 20 minuuttia kuin kymmentä. Tie ei vain yksinkertaisesti vedä Lääkärinkatu - Kuntokatu -pätkällä.

Liikenneviraston sivuilta en onnistunut löytämään mainintoja tuon hankkeen toteuttamisajankohdista. Jos toteutuu samoihin aikoihin, hyvä niin. Ja jos tuo aikataulu jossain on esillä, seison korjattuna.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> 7,5 minuutin vuoroväli vaikuttaa kyllä hienolta noin paperilla, mutta toimiakseen käytännössä tämä vaatisi suunnitteilla olevien joukkoliikennekaistojen rakentamisen Teiskontielle. Nytkin 10 minuutin vuoroväli aiheuttaa varsinkin aamuruuhkassa bussien ketjuuntumista niin, että käytännön vuoroväli on lähempänä 20 minuuttia kuin kymmentä. Tie ei vain yksinkertaisesti vedä Lääkärinkatu - Kuntokatu -pätkällä.
> 
> Liikenneviraston sivuilta en onnistunut löytämään mainintoja tuon hankkeen toteuttamisajankohdista. Jos toteutuu samoihin aikoihin, hyvä niin. Ja jos tuo aikataulu jossain on esillä, seison korjattuna.


Toivottavasti niitä kaistoja ei tehdä ikinä. Ei ainakaan sillä tavalla kuin Ely on ne suunnitellut. TAYS:n pysäkin hajottaminen kahden kadun varteen ja jalankulkijoiden pakottamaan kulkemaan tunnelin kautta ja vielä nykyistä pidempi matka on pahimman luokan terrorismia joukkoliikennettä vastaan. Eikä niitä kaistoja kuitenkaan ikinä otettaisi ratikan käyttöön: sille on todennäköisesti löydettävissä parempi väylä, ja jostain kumman syystä ratikkavastainen Ely on ilmoittanut että heidän (=valtion) hallinnoimalleen tielle ratikalla ei ole mitään asiaa. Epäselvää on mihin tieliikennelain pykälään tämä tulkinta mahdollisesti perustuu.

----------


## kouvo

> Linjan nimeksi tulee Leinola-Pirkkala, vuoroväli ruuhkassa 7,5 minuuttia.


7,5 kuulostaa ainakin päissään kohtuu tiheältä, lieneekö reitti/kirjainvariaatioita tulossa? Lisäksi Pirkkala jää ilmeisesti suoran Keskustoriyhteyden ulkopuolelle, jos ei reittiä kieputeta typerästi.




> , ja jostain kumman syystä ratikkavastainen Ely on ilmoittanut että heidän (=valtion) hallinnoimalleen tielle ratikalla ei ole mitään asiaa. Epäselvää on mihin tieliikennelainpykälään tämä tulkinta mahdollisesti perustuu.


Lieneekö rahalla jotain tekemistä asian kanssa? Kunta voinee varmasti puuhastella Teiskontielle mitä tahansa kunhan ottaa myös kyseisen pätkän hoitovastuut valtiolta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Lieneekö rahalla jotain tekemistä asian kanssa? Kunta voinee varmasti puuhastella Teiskontielle mitä tahansa kunhan ottaa myös kyseisen pätkän hoitovastuut valtiolta.


Raha on epätodennäköisempi syy kuin eräiden Ely-virkamiesten henkilökohtaiset poliittiset kannat. Jos valtuustossa, yhdyskuntalautakunnassa ja julkisissa lausunnoissa mollaa ratikkaa ehtimiseen niin on aika ymmärrettävää jos Elyn virassa yrittää torpata ratikan laittamisen valtion tielle.

----------


## ultrix

> Länsipään osuus Lentsuun jää siis jonkin muun linjan hoidettavaksi, veikkaan Etelä-Hervannan linja 30:a.


Samaa veikkaan minäkin.




> Suunnitelmassa oli mainittu vuosikin jolloin Pirkkalan liikenne saa lisäpotkua, joku muu varmaan muistaa Jolilan suunnitelmista tämän. Olisko ollu 2015 alusta


1.7.2014 alkaen.




> Saa nähdä milloin 16 jatketaan itäpäästä Kangasalle tai 26 Lempäälään.


Tuopillisesta Plevnan erikoisolutta (tai vastaavaa muuta juomaa) vetoa, että 1.7.2014.




> 7,5 kuulostaa ainakin päissään kohtuu tiheältä, lieneekö reitti/kirjainvariaatioita tulossa? Lisäksi Pirkkala jää ilmeisesti suoran Keskustoriyhteyden ulkopuolelle, jos ei reittiä kieputeta typerästi.


Keskustorin kautta on tarpeetonta ajaa, kun Koskipuistosta on kivenheitto Keskustorille ja jos joku on huonojalkainen, voi Koskipuistossa vaihtaa. Koskipuiston remontin jälkeen sieltä pääsee liittymään myös Hämeenkatua idästä tullessa Hatanpään valtatielle.

Kirjainvariaatioiksi esitetään tällä hetkellä (vuorovälit muodossa ruuhka, arkipäivä, la, su):

16V Vähäjärvelle, päättäri ABC:n kohdalla, vuorovälit 15 / 30 / 30 / 60
16T Kyöstin ja Turkkiradan kautta ABC:lle, vuorovälit ￼30-60 / 60 / - / -
16L Lentoasemalle, vuorovälit 30-60 / 60 / 60 / 60.

Tällaiselle runkolinjalle ottaisin kyllä jonkun ihan uuden numeron väliltä 1-10. Jos ykköstä ei haluta muuttaa, tälle linjalle sopisi kirjaimeksi (käytännössä) vapaina lojuvista 4, 8 ja 9. Oma suosikkini olisi oikeastaan 6, joka on komponenttina sekä linjassa 1*6* että *6*0-*6*3, mutta poikittaislinjalle pitäisi ottaa joku uusi numero ja totuttaa ihmiset siihen.

Huomatkaa, että tähän uudistukseen liittyy myös muita muutoksia Pirkkalan suunnalla. Linja 1 ottaa 11:n paikan Pereessä, jonne liikennöidään jatkossa Valmetin alueen läpi vuorovälein 15 / 15 / 20 / 20. Linja 11 liikennöidään jatkossa Partolan ja Toivioon läpi Sarankulmaan, vuorovälit 30 / 30 / 30 / 60. Seiskalla liikennöidään puolestaan Lentokentänkadulta suoraan Ilmailunkatua Pirkkahallille ja sieltä Partolan ja Kurikan kautta Kyöstiin. Niinikään 30 / 30 / 30 / 60-kuviolla mennään. Huomattavaa on, että seiska ei kiertelisi enää Hatanpään sairaalan kautta, mikä on historiallisesti iso reittimuutos: onhan se kulkenut sitä kautta jo kolmisenkymmentä vuotta ollen pitkään 90-luvulle saakka ainoa linja, joka sieltä kurvaili!

----------


## ultrix

Tässä vielä liitteenä se JOLILA:ssa esitelty kalvosetti, minkä perusteella minä nämä jutut tiedän.  :Wink: 
509546.pdf

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Multsun poika  
> Saa nähdä milloin 16 jatketaan itäpäästä Kangasalle tai 26 Lempäälään.
> 
> Tuopillisesta Plevnan erikoisolutta (tai vastaavaa muuta juomaa) vetoa, että 1.7.2014.


Tälläiseen vetoon voi kyllä lähteä! Lyön vetoa sen puolesta, että linja 16 ei jatku 1.7.2014 nykyisestä päätepysäkiltään Kiveliössä Kangasalle eikä linja 26 ei jatku 1.7.2014 nykyisestä päätepysäkistään Vuoreksenkadulla Lempäälään. Veto on siis kiinni Ultrix, jos vielä haluat lyödä vetoa?

----------


## Rester

> Samaa veikkaan minäkin.
> 
> Tällaiselle runkolinjalle ottaisin kyllä jonkun ihan uuden numeron väliltä 1-10. Jos ykköstä ei haluta muuttaa, tälle linjalle sopisi kirjaimeksi (käytännössä) vapaina lojuvista 4, 8 ja 9. Oma suosikkini olisi oikeastaan 6, joka on komponenttina sekä linjassa 1*6* että *6*0-*6*3, mutta poikittaislinjalle pitäisi ottaa joku uusi numero ja totuttaa ihmiset siihen.


Linjanumerointia ei mielestäni kannata mennä muuttamaan pelkästä muuttamisen ilosta. Olisihan se hienoa, jos runkolinjat olisivat numeroitu 1-10, mutta jos linja itsessään on "valmis", kuten linja 6, turha ronklaaminen aiheuttaa vain tarpeetonta sekaannusta etenkin, jos reittiä ei olla muuttamassa mitenkään. 16:n kohdalla numeron säilyttäminen on perusteltua, koska linjan reitti säilyy heilurin toisessa päässä täysin muuttumattomana. Samoinhan tapahtui esim. linjojen 21 ja 25 reittimuutosten yhteydessä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Linjanumerointia ei mielestäni kannata mennä muuttamaan pelkästä muuttamisen ilosta. Olisihan se hienoa, jos runkolinjat olisivat numeroitu 1-10, mutta jos linja itsessään on "valmis", kuten linja 6, turha ronklaaminen aiheuttaa vain tarpeetonta sekaannusta etenkin, jos reittiä ei olla muuttamassa mitenkään. 16:n kohdalla numeron säilyttäminen on perusteltua, koska linjan reitti säilyy heilurin toisessa päässä täysin muuttumattomana. Samoinhan tapahtui esim. linjojen 21 ja 25 reittimuutosten yhteydessä.


Tosin jossain vaiheessa on kyllä edessä totaalinen remontti numeroinnissa. Näitä on vekslattu edestakaisin vuosikausia niin että toisinaan olen ihan sekaisin ja muistelen 10-20 vuoden takaisin linjanumeroita. Esim. Tahmelaan on ajanut viimeisten vuosien aikana 12, 27 ja 21, ja kohta ajaa 25. Mitään historiallisia perusteita ei siis oikeastaan ole vaan kun linjasto rempataan kokonaan kun ratikka tulee, myös bussilinjojen numeroiden pitää mennä kokonaan uusiksi. Lopultakin.

----------


## Eppu

> Tosin jossain vaiheessa on kyllä edessä totaalinen remontti numeroinnissa. Näitä on vekslattu edestakaisin vuosikausia niin että toisinaan olen ihan sekaisin ja muistelen 10-20 vuoden takaisin linjanumeroita. Esim. Tahmelaan on ajanut viimeisten vuosien aikana 12, 27 ja 21, ja kohta ajaa 25. Mitään historiallisia perusteita ei siis oikeastaan ole vaan kun linjasto rempataan kokonaan kun ratikka tulee, myös bussilinjojen numeroiden pitää mennä kokonaan uusiksi. Lopultakin.


Enpä siltikään haluaisi että mitään suurempaa linjanumeroremonttia tulisi. Turha olisi sotkea näitä yhtään enempää, päinvastoin niitä pitäisi kehittää maltillisesti. Eli seutuliikenne voisi edelleen kulkea numeroinniltaan jokseenkin samoissa uomissa, jolloin pysyttäisiin kaksinumeroisissa luvuissa. Linja 16 tosin jo aiheuttaa tähän pienen poikkeuksen ollessaan melko pieni numero, mutta 7-linja on tällaisen poikkeuksen jo tavallaan tehnyt kaupungin rajan ylittäessään - samoin kuin 13 tekee nyt ensi vuodenvaihteessa.

----------


## J_J

> Raitiotiellä viimeinen pätkä Suupasta lentoasemalle voisi ihan hyvin olla yksiraiteinen: kapasiteetti riittäisi hyvin. Eikä maksaisi kovin paljon rakentaa.


Kapasiteetti riittäisi enemmän kuin varmasti. Rakentamisen kalleus sitten onkin kiinni ainoastaan maksajan lompakon täyttöasteesta  :Very Happy: 

---------- Viesti lisätty 28.7.2012 kello 0:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu 27.7.2012 kello 23:48 ----------




> 7,5 kuulostaa ainakin päissään kohtuu tiheältä, lieneekö reitti/kirjainvariaatioita tulossa? Lisäksi Pirkkala jää ilmeisesti suoran Keskustoriyhteyden ulkopuolelle, jos ei reittiä kieputeta typerästi.


Tämä lienee sitä JOLI:n mainostamaa liikenteen palvelutason "parantamista", ettei jatkossa enää olisi Pirkkalasta lainkaan suoraa (l. vaihdotonta) joukkoliikenneyhteyttä Tammerkosken länsipuolelle  :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:16 ----------




> Tosin jossain vaiheessa on kyllä edessä totaalinen remontti numeroinnissa. Näitä on vekslattu edestakaisin vuosikausia niin että toisinaan olen ihan sekaisin ja muistelen 10-20 vuoden takaisin linjanumeroita. Esim. Tahmelaan on ajanut viimeisten vuosien aikana 12, 27 ja 21, ja kohta ajaa 25. Mitään historiallisia perusteita ei siis oikeastaan ole vaan kun linjasto rempataan kokonaan kun ratikka tulee, myös bussilinjojen numeroiden pitää mennä kokonaan uusiksi. Lopultakin.


Miksi on edessä totaalinen remontti?

Toivon syntyperäisenä tamperelaisena sydämeni pohjasta, että ratikan tulo on todella suuri "JOS", eikä mikään "kun". Eniten toivon tätä ihan vain näiden yltiöpäisten raideliikenneuskovaisten kiusaksi. Seuraavana, lähes yhtä voimakkaana syynä tulee itseltäni perittävien kunnallisverojen käyttötarkoitus.

----------


## hylje

> Tämä lienee sitä JOLI:n mainostamaa liikenteen palvelutason "parantamista", ettei jatkossa enää olisi Pirkkalasta lainkaan suoraa (l. vaihdotonta) joukkoliikenneyhteyttä Tammerkosken länsipuolelle


Parannukset ovat pidemmän päälle vaikeita, jos mistään ei saa tinkiä. Liikenteen sujuvuus sitäpaitsi edellyttää pullonkauloista luopumista: toimivat pysäkit edellyttävät niin pientä määrää busseja, että niitä on pysäkillä vain yksi kerrallaan. Veronmaksajaa luulisi kiinnostavan että dieseliä kärytetään jalankulkualueen pullonkauloissa entistä vähemmän ja sujuvampi liikenne kuljettaa enemmän ihmisiä samalla määrällä busseja. Matkustajalle vaihto pian tulevaan bussiin on pieni vaiva.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Toivon syntyperäisenä tamperelaisena sydämeni pohjasta, että ratikan tulo on todella suuri "JOS", eikä mikään "kun". Eniten toivon tätä ihan vain näiden yltiöpäisten raideliikenneuskovaisten kiusaksi. Seuraavana, lähes yhtä voimakkaana syynä tulee itseltäni perittävien kunnallisverojen käyttötarkoitus.


Kyllä se on "kun".

Jaa, haluaisitko sinä tukea katurakentamista suuremmalla summalla kuin raitiotien rakentamista? Ratikka säästää verorahoja, ei tuhlaa niitä.

----------


## ultrix

> Tälläiseen vetoon voi kyllä lähteä! Lyön vetoa sen puolesta, että linja 16 ei jatku 1.7.2014 nykyisestä päätepysäkiltään Kiveliössä Kangasalle eikä linja 26 ei jatku 1.7.2014 nykyisestä päätepysäkistään Vuoreksenkadulla Lempäälään. Veto on siis kiinni Ultrix, jos vielä haluat lyödä vetoa?


Tuopilliselle 1.7.2014!

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 3:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 3:23 ----------




> Linjanumerointia ei mielestäni kannata mennä muuttamaan pelkästä muuttamisen ilosta. Olisihan se hienoa, jos runkolinjat olisivat numeroitu 1-10, mutta jos linja itsessään on "valmis", kuten linja 6, turha ronklaaminen aiheuttaa vain tarpeetonta sekaannusta etenkin, jos reittiä ei olla muuttamassa mitenkään. 16:n kohdalla numeron säilyttäminen on perusteltua, koska linjan reitti säilyy heilurin toisessa päässä täysin muuttumattomana. Samoinhan tapahtui esim. linjojen 21 ja 25 reittimuutosten yhteydessä.


Linjanumerointi on monessa paikassa historiallinen jäänne. Hyväksyn historiallisen linjanumeron säilyttämisessä muutamassa erikoistapauksessa, jotka numeroavaruudessa 110 ovat 1, 2 ja 3. Ykkönen on kulkenut aina Härmälään, kakkonen Tammelan kautta Rauhaniemeen ja kolmonen Petsamoon. Muut ovat monta kertaa vaihtuneet ja merkittävä osa on (käytännössä) kokonaan pois käytöstä. Runkolinjojen brändäys nimenomaan numeroavaruuteen 110 jonkun siirtymäajan puitteissa auttaa tekemään linjastosta ymmärrettävämmän sellaiselle, joka vasta opettelee matkustamaan, vanhoille matkustajille voisi riittää tiedotuskampanja.




> seutuliikenne voisi edelleen kulkea numeroinniltaan jokseenkin samoissa uomissa, jolloin pysyttäisiin kaksinumeroisissa luvuissa. Linja 16 tosin jo aiheuttaa tähän pienen poikkeuksen ollessaan melko pieni numero, mutta 7-linja on tällaisen poikkeuksen jo tavallaan tehnyt kaupungin rajan ylittäessään - samoin kuin 13 tekee nyt ensi vuodenvaihteessa.


Mitä linjanumeroa käyttäisit linjalle, joka tulee Ylöjärveltä ja kulkee Asemantien kautta Kangasalle? Olen sitä mieltä, että YlöjärviKangasala-heilurin linjat kannattaa numeroida 4049 ja NokiaLempäälä/VLK-heilurin linjat 5059. Pirkkalan kautta kulkevat varsinaiset seutulinjat kuten nykyään 6069 (kovin montaa ei tarvittane, vaihtoehtoisesti etelän suunnan heilurien ulkopuolisille reiteille), 7079 jäisivät käyttöön heilurien ulkopuolisille reiteille Nokian ja Kangasalan suunnassa, 8089 Ylöjärven suuntaisille ja 9099 Aitolahdentien suuntaisille reiteille.

Kaupunkiliikenteen linjojen jatkaminen kuntarajan yli ei minusta täytä vielä seutulinjan määritelmää, sen sijaan kokonaan Tampereen sisäinen linja 90 on selkeästi seutulinjan tyyppinen. Kyse on liikennöintityypistä ja osittain myös kalustosta.




> Tämä lienee sitä JOLI:n mainostamaa liikenteen palvelutason "parantamista", ettei jatkossa enää olisi Pirkkalasta lainkaan suoraa (l. vaihdotonta) joukkoliikenneyhteyttä Tammerkosken länsipuolelle


Kumpi on tärkeämpi kohde Pirkkalasta: Pyynikintori ja Metso  vai rautatieasema, KaLu, uusi TamLu, SAMKE, TAMK ja TAYS + siihen liittyvä lääke- ja bioteknologiakampus?

Ratikkakeskustelu käytäköön sille kuuluvassa ketjussa.

----------


## Rester

> Linjanumerointi on monessa paikassa historiallinen jäänne. Hyväksyn historiallisen linjanumeron säilyttämisessä muutamassa erikoistapauksessa, jotka numeroavaruudessa 110 ovat 1, 2 ja 3. Ykkönen on kulkenut aina Härmälään, kakkonen Tammelan kautta Rauhaniemeen ja kolmonen Petsamoon. Muut ovat monta kertaa vaihtuneet ja merkittävä osa on (käytännössä) kokonaan pois käytöstä. Runkolinjojen brändäys nimenomaan numeroavaruuteen 110 jonkun siirtymäajan puitteissa auttaa tekemään linjastosta ymmärrettävämmän sellaiselle, joka vasta opettelee matkustamaan, vanhoille matkustajille voisi riittää tiedotuskampanja.


If it ain't broken, don't fix it.

Tampere ympäryskuntineen (tai JOLILA-alue) ei oikeasti ole niin suuri alue, että "vanhaa" linjanumerointia (1...39) kannattaisi alkaa muuttamaan rankalla kädellä; noissa linjastomuutoksissa ne muuttuvat luonnostaan sen verran, mitä on tarvetta. Tokihan seutulinjojen numeroavaruus 40...99 kannattaa alusta lähtien luoda selkeästi, kun nämä "monopolisopimukset" hiljaalleen päättyvät.

Ennemminkin pysäkki-infraa kannattaisi kehittää samalla tyylillä, mitä esimerkiksi rautatieaseman pysäkeillä on tehty: aseman kohdalla itään päin oleva pysäkki on Teiskontien-TAYS:n suuntaan meneville linjoille, Stockmannin kohdalla Sammonkadun-Kalevantien suuntaan menevät, jne. Jostain syystä tätä jakoa ei haluta isommin mainostaa, vaan "ne nyt vain ovat noin".

Samantyylinen jaottelu Koskipuistoonkin, niin homma olisi helppo sisäistää nopeastikin. Käytössä on kuitenkin etelän suuntaan 3 pysäkkitolppaa, joten ei jaottelun pitäisi olla niin suuri ongelma. Esim. 1) Lempääläntien suunta, 2) Hervannan suunta, 3) Hatanpään-Pirkkalan suunta.

Yleisesti tuosta suunnitellusta 7,5 minuutin vuorovälistä: Linnainmaalla tuo tulee käytännössä taas tarkoittamaan 16 ja 18 peräkkäinajoa Mäentakusenkadulla, juuri kun tuo saatiin ensi talveksi porrastettua niin, että vuorot ajavat yhteisten pysäkkien kautta suunnilleen tasavälein. Pysäkki-infra on myös sellainen, että millekään pysäkille ei kunnolla mahdu kuin bussi kerrallaan, jolloin peräkkäinajo hidastaa taasen pysäkeillä asiointia. Pieni kauneusvirhehän tuo, mutta silti omiaan hidastamaan molempien linjojen kulkemista.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Toivon syntyperäisenä tamperelaisena sydämeni pohjasta, että ratikan tulo on todella suuri "JOS", eikä mikään "kun". Eniten toivon tätä ihan vain näiden yltiöpäisten raideliikenneuskovaisten kiusaksi. Seuraavana, lähes yhtä voimakkaana syynä tulee itseltäni perittävien kunnallisverojen käyttötarkoitus.


Eli oletko havainnut vakavia puutteita alustavan yleissuunnitelman hyöty- ja kustannusarviossa? Jos näin on, niin kertoisitko niistä meillekin, vaikka siellä ratikkaketjussa.

----------


## Eppu

> Eli oletko havainnut vakavia puutteita alustavan yleissuunnitelman hyöty- ja kustannusarviossa? Jos näin on, niin kertoisitko niistä meillekin, vaikka siellä ratikkaketjussa.


Vaikka ei minulta kysyttykään, niin vastaan omasta puolestani ja tässä. Olen huomannut ratikkasuunitelmissa vähintäänkin erittäin kyseenalaisia asioita, erityisesti pysäkkien sijoittelussa. Muun muassa Lielahdessa, joka alueena on muutenkin suunniteltu mahdollisimman huonosti, on erityisesti citymarket jäämässä pahasti paitsioon. Viime aikoina olenkin yhä enemmän ollut samaa mieltä kuin erään toisen tämän foorumin jäsenen allekirjoituksessa sanotaan; eli että olisi taloudellisempaa ja järkevämpää hommata ratikkauskovaisille vapaalippuja ratikka-ajeluun Helsingissä.

Jos asioita ei osata suunnitella viimeisen päälle, on turha haaskata meidän veronmaksajien rahoja sekundaan...

----------


## ultrix

> If it ain't broken, don't fix it.


Kyllä se on rikki, kun numerointi ei noudata mitään selkeää logiikkaa vaan on lähinnä kasa historiallisia jäänteitä, kun aikanaan politiikkana oli numeroida uusi linja ensimmäisen vapaan linjan mukaan, ja jossain vaiheessa linjastonmuutoksien myötä vanhoja alkupään linjoja lakkautettiin ja yhdistettiin heilureiksi, jolloin se isompi numero jäi usein käyttöön. 

Nelonen kulkee vain kesäisin puolen tunnin välein, kutonen on poikittaislinja kaukana keskustasta, mutta sitten joku 30 on taas kaupungin raskaimmin liikennöity ja kuormitettu linja. Mikä tässä on ehjää?




> Tampere ympäryskuntineen (tai JOLILA-alue) ei oikeasti ole niin suuri alue, että "vanhaa" linjanumerointia (1...39) kannattaisi alkaa muuttamaan rankalla kädellä; noissa linjastomuutoksissa ne muuttuvat luonnostaan sen verran, mitä on tarvetta. Tokihan seutulinjojen numeroavaruus 40...99 kannattaa alusta lähtien luoda selkeästi, kun nämä "monopolisopimukset" hiljaalleen päättyvät.


Koska nyt luodaan käytännössä uusi linja PirkkalaVatiala (linjahan ei kulje Piettasenkadun kautta), kannattaisi ottaa käyttöön uusi linjanumero. 16 ei ole vielä niin betonoitunut, koska se on ollut nykyreitillään idässä vasta elokuusta 2006 lähtien, lännessähän sama reitti on ollut käytössä vuodesta 1991 asti. Vapaana on kympin alapuolella käytännössä 4, 8 ja 9, ja tarvittaessa kutosenkin saa käyttöön ainakin, jos reitti kokee merkittäviä muutoksia.




> Ennemminkin pysäkki-infraa kannattaisi kehittää samalla tyylillä, mitä esimerkiksi rautatieaseman pysäkeillä on tehty: aseman kohdalla itään päin oleva pysäkki on Teiskontien-TAYS:n suuntaan meneville linjoille, Stockmannin kohdalla Sammonkadun-Kalevantien suuntaan menevät, jne. Jostain syystä tätä jakoa ei haluta isommin mainostaa, vaan "ne nyt vain ovat noin".
> 
> 
> Samantyylinen jaottelu Koskipuistoonkin, niin homma olisi helppo sisäistää nopeastikin. Käytössä on kuitenkin etelän suuntaan 3 pysäkkitolppaa, joten ei jaottelun pitäisi olla niin suuri ongelma. Esim. 1) Lempääläntien suunta, 2) Hervannan suunta, 3) Hatanpään-Pirkkalan suunta.


Hyvä idea riippumatta siitä, mitä linjanumeroita on käytössä.




> Vaikka ei minulta kysyttykään, niin vastaan omasta puolestani ja tässä. Olen huomannut ratikkasuunitelmissa vähintäänkin erittäin kyseenalaisia asioita, erityisesti pysäkkien sijoittelussa. Muun muassa Lielahdessa, joka alueena on muutenkin suunniteltu mahdollisimman huonosti, on erityisesti citymarket jäämässä pahasti paitsioon.


Pysäkkien sijoittelu on suunnitelman ehkä eniten elävien asioiden joukossa tarkemman ratageometrian ohella. Ihan Cittarin kohdalle pysäkkiä ei saada, mutta siihen Harjunsivun ja Sellukadun läntisen liittymän väliin entisen Eurosparin kohdalle voidaan kyllä saada, jolloin Cittari on varsin lähellä ratikkapysäkkiä.

Muut huomattavat puutteet ovat lähinnä: 
Pispalassa, jossa Uittotunnelin ja Vaakon nakin välillä ei ole pysäkkiä; luontevin kohta olisi Pispalan kirkon kohdalla eli siinä Kannaksenkadun risteyksessä, jossa muinoin oli Sirénin sauna.Kalevassa, jossa pysäkkiväli Uintikeskuksen ja Prisman välillä on kilometrin, alueen ikähaitarin huomioon ottaen laittaisin Sammonkadulle kaksi pysäkkiä lisää ja jakaisin ne kadulle tasaisemminVuohenojalla, jossa esitetty pysäkin paikka ei mahdollista luontevaa vaihtoa taajamajunan ja raitiovaunun välilläEtelä-Hervannassa, jossa Helapuiston ostarin kohdalla ei ole pysäkkiä, lähimmät satojen metrien päässä lännessä Kotkansiivessä ja idässä Insinöörinkadulla.

----------


## Eppu

> Kyllä se on rikki, kun numerointi ei noudata mitään selkeää logiikkaa vaan on lähinnä kasa historiallisia jäänteitä, kun aikanaan politiikkana oli numeroida uusi linja ensimmäisen vapaan linjan mukaan, ja jossain vaiheessa linjastonmuutoksien myötä vanhoja alkupään linjoja lakkautettiin ja yhdistettiin heilureiksi, jolloin se isompi numero jäi usein käyttöön. 
> 
> Nelonen kulkee vain kesäisin puolen tunnin välein, kutonen on poikittaislinja kaukana keskustasta, mutta sitten joku 30 on taas kaupungin raskaimmin liikennöity ja kuormitettu linja. Mikä tässä on ehjää?


Nimenomaan se seikka, että nämä nyt käytössä olevat numerot ovat kaupunkilaisille jokseenkin tuttuja, eli eri linjoista numeroineen on ainakin mielikuvan tasolla olemassa jokin selkeys. Jos numeroita aletaan järjestelemään (eli sotkemaan) uudelleen, aiheutuisi tässä suhteessa turhaa kaaosta. Ja miten pysyviä nämä uudet numerot sitten olisivat? Eri linjareittejä ollaan täällä aina muuteltu ja kaupunkilaiset ovat siihen pääosin tottuneet, mitä nyt muutamia soraääniä on kuultu. Aina on uudet reitit kuitenkin opittu tuntemaan ilman suurempia ongelmia. Väitänpä että jos sinä Kestinen menisit vaikkapa kunnallisvaaleihin ehdolle tarjoten joukkoliikenteen reitteihin numerointiuudistusta, niin ainakin sen suhteen sinulla ei olisi valtuustoon mitään asiaa.

----------


## late-

> Nimenomaan se seikka, että nämä nyt käytössä olevat numerot ovat kaupunkilaisille jokseenkin tuttuja, eli eri linjoista numeroineen on ainakin mielikuvan tasolla olemassa jokin selkeys.


Kaupunkilaisilla tarkoittanet siis nykyisiä joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä. Heistäkin tarkoittanet niitä, jotka käyttävät jatkuvasti useita linjoja. Yhden tai kahden työmatkalinjan numeroiden osaaminen kun ei vielä tarkoita, että numerointi olisi todella tuttu. Vastaavasti yksittäisen oman työmatkalinjan numeron vaihtuminen ei hirveästi useimpia asiakkaita hetkauta.

Jos halutaan myydä joukkoliikennettä järjestelmänä kaikille eikä vain aktiivisimmille nykyisistä käyttäjistä, joudutaan punnitsemaan muutoksen haittoja nykyisille osaajille ja hyötyjä potentiaalisille uusille käyttäjille. Näitä uusia käyttäjiä voivat olla sekä kokonaan uudet joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät että nykyiset joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät, jotka osaisivat matkustaa entistä monipuolisemmin. Joukkoliikenteen linjaston ja aikataulujen ymmärtäminen kun on yllättävän monimutkaista, jos ei asiaa erityisesti harrasta.

Joka tapauksessa aiheesta keskusteltaessa "numerointi on muuttunut ennenkin ja muuttuu myös jatkossa" on minusta heikompi argumentti numeroinnin muuttamista vastaan  :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:55 ----------




> Epäselvää on mihin tieliikennelain pykälään tämä tulkinta mahdollisesti perustuu.


Pääkaupunkiseudulla selitykseksi muistaakseni tarjottiin ettei maantiealueella (maantielaissa määritelty) voi olla rata-aluetta. En aivan ymmärtänyt tarkoitettiinko tällä rautatiealuetta (rautatielaki), jollainen pikaraitiotie ei ole. Joka tapauksessa vaikutti lähinnä siltä, että sektoriviranomainen varjelee läänitystään. Entisen Tielaitoksen perilliset ovat tästä tunnettuja.

Voisiko välivaiheessa busseille rakentaa osia raitiotien väylästä kohtuullisin kustannuksin? Kannattaa vain, jos käyttöaika on tarpeeksi pitkä ennen raitiotievaihetta eikä haittaa liikaa raitiotien toteuttamista.

----------


## ultrix

> Nimenomaan se seikka, että nämä nyt käytössä olevat numerot ovat kaupunkilaisille jokseenkin tuttuja, eli eri linjoista numeroineen on ainakin mielikuvan tasolla olemassa jokin selkeys. Jos numeroita aletaan järjestelemään (eli sotkemaan) uudelleen, aiheutuisi tässä suhteessa turhaa kaaosta. Ja miten pysyviä nämä uudet numerot sitten olisivat? Eri linjareittejä ollaan täällä aina muuteltu ja kaupunkilaiset ovat siihen pääosin tottuneet, mitä nyt muutamia soraääniä on kuultu. Aina on uudet reitit kuitenkin opittu tuntemaan ilman suurempia ongelmia. Väitänpä että jos sinä Kestinen menisit vaikkapa kunnallisvaaleihin ehdolle tarjoten joukkoliikenteen reitteihin numerointiuudistusta, niin ainakin sen suhteen sinulla ei olisi valtuustoon mitään asiaa.


Voisin kuvitella, että monelle linja 16 on nimenomaan Lentävänniemen/Lielahden linja ja tulee aikanaan puskista se, että se meneekin Pirkkalaan. Idässähän se kulki perinteisesti Kissanmaalle, kunnes noin tasan 10 vuotta sitten siirrettiin Takahuhdintietä Leinolaan ja 2006 Teiskontietä Kiveliönkadulle. Seuraavaksi se siirretään kulkemaan suoraan Mäentakusenkatua ja edelleen aina Vatialaan saakka. Tämä tapahtuu arvioni mukaan samana päivänä, kun linjan reitti lännessä siirtyy Pirkkalaan. Siksi luontevaa olisi ottaa uudelle linjalle, jonka DNA koostuu idässä linjasta 16 ja 45 sekä lännessä linjoista 61 ja 62 kokonaan uusi numero ja brändätä se vahvaksi runkolinjaksi. Myöhemminhän linja on tarkoitus muuttaa suurimmalta osin raitiotieksi ainakin osuudelle SuuppaLinnainmaa. 




> Pääkaupunkiseudulla selitykseksi muistaakseni tarjottiin ettei maantiealueella (maantielaissa määritelty) voi olla rata-aluetta. En aivan ymmärtänyt tarkoitettiinko tällä rautatiealuetta (rautatielaki), jollainen pikaraitiotie ei ole. Joka tapauksessa vaikutti lähinnä siltä, että sektoriviranomainen varjelee läänitystään. Entisen Tielaitoksen perilliset ovat tästä tunnettuja.
> 
> Voisiko välivaiheessa busseille rakentaa osia raitiotien väylästä kohtuullisin kustannuksin? Kannattaa vain, jos käyttöaika on tarpeeksi pitkä ennen raitiotievaihetta eikä haittaa liikaa raitiotien toteuttamista.


Olen tekemässä syksyllä aiheesta kanditutkielmaa. 

Tampereella raitiotie voidaan tehdä HyhkyHervanta-välille rakentamatta edes "tasoristeystä" maantien ja kadun välille, jos kuljetaan Sammonkadun kautta. Teiskontie on kinkkisempi, koska siellä joudutaan Kekkosentien ja Kissanmaankadun liittymien välillä maantiealueelle. Jos lännessä käytetään Pispalan valtatien sijaan Paasikiventietä, voidaan maantie (Vaitinaronkatu, osa valtatietä 12) ylittää rautatiesillan kautta, ja Paasikiventien tiealueelle ei tarvitse missään vaiheessa mennä, kunhan Rantaväylän tunneli on valmis.

Liikennevirastossa asiaa on pohdittu näin:




> Maantielaki ei sinällään kiellä eikä salli raitiotien rakentamista maantielle. Asiassa on lähdettävä siitä, mitä varten maantie on olemassa. Maantie palvelee yleistä tieliikennettä eikä raideliikenne ole tieliikennettä. Maanteiden alueita käytetään kyllä muihinkin kuin yleistä tieliikennettä palveleviin tarkoituksiin kuten erilaisten johtojen ja niihin liittyvien rakenteiden sijoituspaikkoina. Tiealueelle sijoittuminen edellyttää tällöin tienpitoviranomaisen (ELY -keskus) luvan. Tällaisissa tapauksissa yleisen tieliikenteen tarpeet ja johtojen sijoittaminen voidaan yleensä sovittaa toisiinsa. Raitiotietä ja yleisen tieliikenteen tarpeita maantien alueella ja samassa tasossa lienee vaikea yhdistää ainakin tien pituussuunnassa varsinkin kun raitiotielle ominaisessa kaupunkiympäristössä maantien tiealue käsittää tarkoitukseensa vain välttämättömän alueen ja on asemakaavassa maantien liikennealueen rajaama. Joka tapauksessa raitiotien rakentaminen maantien alueelle vaatii tienpitoviranomaisen luvan. Lupa-arvioinnissa ensisijaista on maantien liikenneturvallisuuden ja sen toimivuuden varmistaminen jos väylä on edelleen tarpeen säilyttää maantienä. Raitiotien rakentaminen on sovitettava tienpitoviranomaisen lupaan ja sen ehtoihin.

----------


## kouvo

> If it ain't broken, don't fix it.
> 
> Tampere ympäryskuntineen (tai JOLILA-alue) ei oikeasti ole niin suuri alue, että "vanhaa" linjanumerointia (1...39) kannattaisi alkaa muuttamaan rankalla kädellä; noissa linjastomuutoksissa ne muuttuvat luonnostaan sen verran, mitä on tarvetta. Tokihan seutulinjojen numeroavaruus 40...99 kannattaa alusta lähtien luoda selkeästi, kun nämä "monopolisopimukset" hiljaalleen päättyvät.


Juurikin näin. On aivan eri asia puhua jostain suurten kaupunkien satojen linjojen bussispagetista kuin Tampereen seudun muutamasta linjasta. Muutokset pikkuhiljaa tarpeen mukaan ovat Tampereella huomattavasti toimivampi ratkaisu kuin yrittää väkisin vääntää numerointia johonkin loogiseen sapluunaan, johonka väkisinkin jää epäloogisuuskukkasia.

Ainoa noin vähän isompi juttu mikä pitäisi tehdä on numeroiden 1-10 raivaaminen ratikalle.

----------


## Rester

> Voisin kuvitella, että monelle linja 16 on nimenomaan Lentävänniemen/Lielahden linja ja tulee aikanaan puskista se, että se meneekin Pirkkalaan. Idässähän se kulki perinteisesti Kissanmaalle, kunnes noin tasan 10 vuotta sitten siirrettiin Takahuhdintietä Leinolaan ja 2006 Teiskontietä Kiveliönkadulle. Seuraavaksi se siirretään kulkemaan suoraan Mäentakusenkatua ja edelleen aina Vatialaan saakka. Tämä tapahtuu arvioni mukaan samana päivänä, kun linjan reitti lännessä siirtyy Pirkkalaan. Siksi luontevaa olisi ottaa uudelle linjalle, jonka DNA koostuu idässä linjasta 16 ja 45 sekä lännessä linjoista 61 ja 62 kokonaan uusi numero ja brändätä se vahvaksi runkolinjaksi. Myöhemminhän linja on tarkoitus muuttaa suurimmalta osin raitiotieksi ainakin osuudelle SuuppaLinnainmaa.


Uskallan väittää, että 16 on isommalle osalle nimenomaan TAYS:lle ja Teiskontielle kulkeva linja, vaikka onkin kulkenut nykyistä reittiään "vasta" 10 vuotta. Väite perustuu empiirisiin kokemuksiin, jossa vaikkapa 16 ja 28 saapuvat yhtaikaa Koskipuiston pysäkille aamuruuhkan aikoihin. 16 tulee yleensä tupaten täyteen, 28:n jäädessä puolityhjäksi. Tämä riippumatta siitä, kummin päin autot pysäkille saapuvat. Olkoonkin, että heilurin länsipää on ollut huomattavasti pidempään käytössä.

Jos samalla logiikalla aletaan numeroita muuttamaan, eikö myös 18 pitäisi numeroida tuolloin uudelleen? Nyt syksyllä reitti oikaistaan kulkemaan Haukiluomaan Tesoman kautta, ja tuolloin 16:n reittimuutoksen jälkeen reitti kulkisi Piettasenkadun kautta. Yhtälailla 18 tulee olemaan etenkin länsipäästään vahva runkolinja, vaikka se kulkeekin vain "tylsästi" Tampereen sisällä.  :Wink:  Mainittakoon lisäksi, että Piettasenkadun tai Mäentakusenkadun kautta suoraa ajaminen ei käytännössä vaikuta matkanopeuteen juuri mitenkään, ainoa syy muutokseen lienee tässä vain imagollinen. (Enkä nyt sano, että se olisi huono asia.)

Numero 16 sisältää (ylläri, ylläri :P) myös Pirkkalan linjanumeron 61, joten tämänkään puolesta ei uutta numeroa tarvitse linjalle kehittää. Nattarissa asuvat myös osaavat jo luonnostaan käyttää 16:tta, jos se sinne puolelle rajaa päädytään vetämään.




> Nelonen kulkee vain kesäisin puolen tunnin välein, kutonen on poikittaislinja kaukana keskustasta, mutta sitten joku 30 on taas kaupungin raskaimmin liikennöity ja kuormitettu linja. Mikä tässä on ehjää?


Mikä siinä on rikki? Numeron suuruudella ei oikeasti ole mitään merkitystä noissa asioissa, vaan sillä, minne sen mielletään kulkevan. 30 on kulkenut koko olemassaolon aikansa suurinpiirtein samoja latuja Hervannassa, ainoastaan päätettä on siirrelty eri paikkoihin. Särkänniemi taas puolestaan tarvitsee kesäaikaan apulinjan; nelosen harventamisen seurauksena 16:n vaunut ovat nykyisin päiväsaikaankin seisomakuormissa jatkuvasti tuolla välillä, ja rahastamiseen Hämeenkadun pysäkeillä menevä aika syö muutenkin jo naftia tunnin ajoaikaa entisestään.

----------


## Jufo

> Kyllä se on rikki, kun numerointi ei noudata mitään selkeää logiikkaa vaan on lähinnä kasa historiallisia jäänteitä, kun aikanaan politiikkana oli numeroida uusi linja ensimmäisen vapaan linjan mukaan, ja jossain vaiheessa linjastonmuutoksien myötä vanhoja alkupään linjoja lakkautettiin ja yhdistettiin heilureiksi, jolloin se isompi numero jäi usein käyttöön. 
> 
> Nelonen kulkee vain kesäisin puolen tunnin välein, kutonen on poikittaislinja kaukana keskustasta, mutta sitten joku 30 on taas kaupungin raskaimmin liikennöity ja kuormitettu linja. Mikä tässä on ehjää?


Ei tuossa ole mitään erityisen rikkikään. Vertaapa vaikka HSL-liikenteeseen, jossa espoon sisäisten linjojen 35 ja 43 numerot muutetaan hurjan helposti muistettaviksi numeroiksi 533 ja 553 ensi vuoden alusta. Tähän verrattuna Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenteen numerointi ei voisi olla enää juuri nykyistä selkeämpi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Uskallan väittää, että 16 on isommalle osalle nimenomaan TAYS:lle ja Teiskontielle kulkeva linja, vaikka onkin kulkenut nykyistä reittiään "vasta" 10 vuotta.


Minä uskallan väittää että minulle linja 16 on nimenomaan Lentävänniemen linja, joka sattuu myös ajamaan TAYS:iin. Idempi osa on minulle aina ollut irrelevantti. Tosin ihan oikeastihan 16 Lentävänniemessä on näitä "törkeitä nykyajan mullistuksia". Kyllä sen pitäisi olla alkuperäinen linja 29 (Rongankatu-Lentävänniemi).  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

> Juurikin näin. On aivan eri asia puhua jostain suurten kaupunkien satojen linjojen bussispagetista kuin Tampereen seudun muutamasta linjasta. Muutokset pikkuhiljaa tarpeen mukaan ovat Tampereella huomattavasti toimivampi ratkaisu kuin yrittää väkisin vääntää numerointia johonkin loogiseen sapluunaan, johonka väkisinkin jää epäloogisuuskukkasia.


Mitä nämä epäloogisuuskukkaset ovat, jos runkolinjasto on esim. ratikan ekan linjan myötä n. 2020 (keskipitkän aikavälin tavoite):KalkkuPereHermiaLukonmäkiNekalaTammelaRauhaniemiSärkänniemiKeskustoriPetsamoTAYSPrismakeskusYlöjärviTesomaTAYSKeskustoriVuoresHervantaTAYSPirkkalaTAYSVatialaSammonkadulta KalevantieTakojankadulle siirrettävät linjat: nyk. 17 = 7A, nyk. 27 = 7B ja nyk. 37 = 7C, yhteisaikataulussa aikatauluminuutin perässä haaran kirjain; perinteinen 25 lakkautettu idässä, koska Jankaa palvelee rautatieseisake puolen tunnin vuorovälein (eikä tämä ole haihattelua!)HaukiluomaAtalaHallilaKoskipuistoTakahuhtiLinnainmaaInsinöörinkatuLänsi-HervantaNäistähän nelonen vapautuisi ensimmäisenä, kun ratikkalinja avattaisiin, mistä päästäänkin seuraavaan kysymykseen:




> Ainoa noin vähän isompi juttu mikä pitäisi tehdä on numeroiden 1-10 raivaaminen ratikalle.


Makuasia, mutta minusta bussilinjasto jääköön numeroille ja ratikat ottakoon kirjaimet. Take the A tram to Herwood!




> Uskallan väittää, että 16 on isommalle osalle nimenomaan TAYS:lle ja Teiskontielle kulkeva linja, vaikka onkin kulkenut nykyistä reittiään "vasta" 10 vuotta. Väite perustuu empiirisiin kokemuksiin, jossa vaikkapa 16 ja 28 saapuvat yhtaikaa Koskipuiston pysäkille aamuruuhkan aikoihin. 16 tulee yleensä tupaten täyteen, 28:n jäädessä puolityhjäksi. Tämä riippumatta siitä, kummin päin autot pysäkille saapuvat. Olkoonkin, että heilurin länsipää on ollut huomattavasti pidempään käytössä.


Mulla on empiiristä kokemusta linjan 29 matkustajana, että TAYS:llä keskustaan mennessä 29 tuli sardiinipurkkikuormaan, vaikka Teiskontiellä oli jonossa puolityhjiä busseja, ja usein vaihdoinkin Takahuhdintiellä asuessani 29:stä Teiskontietä tuleviin TAYS:llä, jotta saa olla väljemmässä.




> Jos samalla logiikalla aletaan numeroita muuttamaan, eikö myös 18 pitäisi numeroida tuolloin uudelleen? Nyt syksyllä reitti oikaistaan kulkemaan Haukiluomaan Tesoman kautta, ja tuolloin 16:n reittimuutoksen jälkeen reitti kulkisi Piettasenkadun kautta. Yhtälailla 18 tulee olemaan etenkin länsipäästään vahva runkolinja, vaikka se kulkeekin vain "tylsästi" Tampereen sisällä.


Jos multa kysytään, niin olisi pitänyt toteuttaa jo, ja sekä linjan 18, että 19+29:n osalta (8 ja 9). Toki on ymmärrettävää, että nämä linjat muuttuvat niin marginaalisesti, että linjat haluttiin pitää ennallaan. 




> Numero 16 sisältää (ylläri, ylläri :P) myös Pirkkalan linjanumeron 61, joten tämänkään puolesta ei uutta numeroa tarvitse linjalle kehittää. Nattarissa asuvat myös osaavat jo luonnostaan käyttää 16:tta, jos se sinne puolelle rajaa päädytään vetämään.


Eittämättä!  :Very Happy:  Kutonen oli lähinnä argumentti sen puolesta, miksi se, eikä kasi tai ysi.




> Ei tuossa ole mitään erityisen rikkikään. Vertaapa vaikka HSL-liikenteeseen, jossa espoon sisäisten linjojen 35 ja 43 numerot muutetaan hurjan helposti muistettaviksi numeroiksi 533 ja 553 ensi vuoden alusta. Tähän verrattuna Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenteen numerointi ei voisi olla enää juuri nykyistä selkeämpi.


Mikä siinä on rikki? Numeron suuruudella ei oikeasti ole mitään merkitystä noissa asioissa, vaan sillä, minne sen mielletään kulkevan. 30 on kulkenut koko olemassaolon aikansa suurinpiirtein samoja latuja Hervannassa, ainoastaan päätettä on siirrelty eri paikkoihin. Särkänniemi taas puolestaan tarvitsee kesäaikaan apulinjan; nelosen harventamisen seurauksena 16:n vaunut ovat nykyisin päiväsaikaankin seisomakuormissa jatkuvasti tuolla välillä, ja rahastamiseen Hämeenkadun pysäkeillä menevä aika syö muutenkin jo naftia tunnin ajoaikaa entisestään.

Oja ja (a)allikko. HSL:n linjastonmuutos on perusteltu siksi, että yhtenäisellä liikennealueella ei pitäisi olla montaa samannimistä linjaa. Toisen ketjun Vantaankoski-M-juna ja Vuosaari/Mellunmäki-M-juna on klassinen case-esimerkki.

----------


## MarkoA

> Tampereella on tehty suunnitelmat uudesta 16 reitistä.
> 
> Linjan nimeksi tulee Leinola-Pirkkala, vuoroväli ruuhkassa 7,5 minuuttia. Länsipään osuus Lentsuun jää siis jonkin muun linjan hoidettavaksi, veikkaan Etelä-Hervannan linja 30:a.


Leinolan suunnan linjojen vakiokäyttäjänä ja lukematta yhtään pitkää keskustelua aiheesta, *vastustan jyrkästi* muutosta. Jo nykyään linja 16 on useimmiten hyvin ahdistava käyttää, koska siellä kulkee todella paljon mm. TAYS:n pysäkkejä käyttäviä ihmisiä sekä muita lyhytmatkalaisia välillä Teiskontie - Keskustori. Jos tähän lisätään Hatanpään sairaala - TAYS asiakkaiden pendelöinti ja mahdollinen messukeskusliikenne, niin linjastahan tulee suorastaan käyttökelvottoman ruuhkainen Linnainmaa / Leinola alueelta Rautatieasemalle - Keskustorille yms. matkustaville (ja päinvastoin). Tämä erityisesti arkisin kouluvuosien aikaan. Kommentoin tässä vain linjan itäpuolta Keskustorilta katsoen. Enkä puutu liikennepoliittiseen puoleen yhtään, ajattelen asiaa vain yhden tavallisen käyttäjän näkökulmasta.

Miksei linjasta 16 voitaisi yksinkertaisesta tehdä Keskustorille/Pyynikintorille päättyvää linjaa. Ja oma linja välille Hatanpää - Tays "lyhytmatkalaisille" ja vastaaville tarvitsijoille.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Leinolan suunnan linjojen vakiokäyttäjänä ja lukematta yhtään pitkää keskustelua aiheesta, *vastustan jyrkästi* muutosta. Jo nykyään linja 16 on useimmiten hyvin ahdistava käyttää, koska siellä kulkee todella paljon mm. TAYS:n pysäkkejä käyttäviä ihmisiä sekä muita lyhytmatkalaisia välillä Teiskontie - Keskustori. Jos tähän lisätään Hatanpään sairaala - TAYS asiakkaiden pendelöinti ja mahdollinen messukeskusliikenne, niin linjastahan tulee suorastaan käyttökelvottoman ruuhkainen Linnainmaa / Leinola alueelta Rautatieasemalle - Keskustorille yms. matkustaville (ja päinvastoin). Tämä erityisesti arkisin kouluvuosien aikaan


Jaa, mukava huomata, että Tampereella on siis tällaisia ongelmia: matkustajia on aivan liikaa  :Smile:  Tampere siis tekee jotain oikein, kun tiheästi liikennöidyn linjan kapasiteetti loppuu kesken. Ehkäpä tuohonkin suuntaan tarvitaan raitiovaunu, niin sopisi kaikki kyytiin.

----------


## ultrix

> Leinolan suunnan linjojen vakiokäyttäjänä ja lukematta yhtään pitkää keskustelua aiheesta, *vastustan jyrkästi* muutosta. Jo nykyään linja 16 on useimmiten hyvin ahdistava käyttää, koska siellä kulkee todella paljon mm. TAYS:n pysäkkejä käyttäviä ihmisiä sekä muita lyhytmatkalaisia välillä Teiskontie - Keskustori. Jos tähän lisätään Hatanpään sairaala - TAYS asiakkaiden pendelöinti ja mahdollinen messukeskusliikenne, niin linjastahan tulee suorastaan käyttökelvottoman ruuhkainen Linnainmaa / Leinola alueelta Rautatieasemalle - Keskustorille yms. matkustaville (ja päinvastoin). Tämä erityisesti arkisin kouluvuosien aikaan.





> Jaa, mukava huomata, että Tampereella on siis tällaisia ongelmia: matkustajia on aivan liikaa  Tampere siis tekee jotain oikein, kun tiheästi liikennöidyn linjan kapasiteetti loppuu kesken. Ehkäpä tuohonkin suuntaan tarvitaan raitiovaunu, niin sopisi kaikki kyytiin.


Ville vei sanat suustani. Todettakoon, että ensi vaiheessa linjalla tulee olemaan nykyistä tiheämpi vuoroväli (10 min -> 7,5 min, eli 6 vuorosta 8 vuoroon tunnissa) ja kalustona telibussit, kuten nykyisinkin ja jos ruuhkahuippu on välillä TAYS-Hatanpää, niin siihen voidaan laittaa 16:n (tai mikä se ikinä tulee olemaankaan) vuorojen lomaan lisäliikennettä, joka kulkee TAYS:n päätepysäkiltä Hatanpään päätepysäkille.

----------


## PepeB

Linjalle voisi (ihan vaikka kustannussyistä) ottaa HSL:n mallin käyttöön, että jätetään tiettyjä vuoroja pois lomien ajaksi, kun koululaiset eivät ole vakituisesti liikenteessä.

----------


## kouvo

> Mitä nämä epäloogisuuskukkaset ovat, jos runkolinjasto on esim. ratikan ekan linjan myötä n. 2020 (keskipitkän aikavälin tavoite)


En suoranaisesti tarkoittanut runkolinjoja, vaan tyhjänpäiväistä numerokikkailua ylipäätään. Bussilinjat elävät ajassa, joten niille on aivan turha yrittääkään säätää mitään ihqa keskipitkän aikavälin numerotsydeemiä, etenkään Tampereen seudulla jossa on vähän linjoja ja näistäkin suuri osa heilureita. Eikä tuo nyt runkolinjojenkaan kohdalla sen paremmin toimi. Mitäs sitten kun niitä tarvitaankin yli kymmenen?    




> Makuasia, mutta minusta bussilinjasto jääköön numeroille ja ratikat ottakoon kirjaimet. Take the A tram to Herwood!


Makuasia, mutta lähijuna ottaa kirjaimet. Take the T train to Toijaby!

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Makuasia, mutta lähijuna ottaa kirjaimet. Take the T train to Toijaby!


Kirjaimia riittää molemmille. Kannatan kirjaimia! Ja niiden pitää ehdottomasti olla ympyrän sisällä. Ja värikoodaus käyttöön (useampi kirjain voi käyttää samaa väriä, jos pitkiä yhteisiä osuuksia).

----------


## kalle.

Niin tai sitten Tampereen mahdollinen raitiolinja (siis jos sellainen tulee) voi ihan hyvin olla kuten metrolinja esim. Helsingissä.
Eli se on vaan raitiovaunu ja linjakilvissä esitetään vaan määränpäät, vaikkapa "HERVANTA" ja "LENTÄVÄN-(rivinvaihto)NIEMI"
Ei se tarvitse numeroa tai kirjainta. Kyllä sen varmasti tietää mihin se menee, jossei muuten niin seuraa kiskoja. Hyvin kaiketi helsinkiläiset ja jopa ulkopaikkakuntalaisetkin siellä pärjää vaikkei Metrossa ole erillistä linjatunnusta.

----------


## kivisuo

Minusta raitiolinjoille voisi antaa T-alkuiset numerot: T1, T2 jne. Ja miksei värikooditkin heti alusta pitäen.

----------


## ultrix

> En suoranaisesti tarkoittanut runkolinjoja, vaan tyhjänpäiväistä numerokikkailua ylipäätään. Bussilinjat elävät ajassa, joten niille on aivan turha yrittääkään säätää mitään ihqa keskipitkän aikavälin numerotsydeemiä, etenkään Tampereen seudulla jossa on vähän linjoja ja näistäkin suuri osa heilureita. Eikä tuo nyt runkolinjojenkaan kohdalla sen paremmin toimi. Mitäs sitten kun niitä tarvitaankin yli kymmenen?


Ei niitä tarvita kymmentä enempää, varsinkaan ratikkalinjojen myötä. Ainakin, jos runkolinjan määritelmä on vartin vuoroväli ruuhka-aikoina ja n. 20 min vuoroväli päiväsaikaan sekä lauantaina.




> Makuasia, mutta lähijuna ottaa kirjaimet. Take the T train to Toijaby!


Olen sitä mieltä, että lähijunalinjat olkoon L1 ja L2. Olen myös sitä mieltä, että Toijalaan riittää R-juna- ja InterRegio-tyyppinen junatarjonta.




> Kirjaimia riittää molemmille. Kannatan kirjaimia! Ja niiden pitää ehdottomasti olla ympyrän sisällä. Ja värikoodaus käyttöön (useampi kirjain voi käyttää samaa väriä, jos pitkiä yhteisiä osuuksia).


Allekirjoitan. Ja fonttina Helvetica (Neue)!




> Niin tai sitten Tampereen mahdollinen raitiolinja (siis jos sellainen tulee) voi ihan hyvin olla kuten metrolinja esim. Helsingissä.
> Eli se on vaan raitiovaunu ja linjakilvissä esitetään vaan määränpäät, vaikkapa "HERVANTA" ja "LENTÄVÄN-(rivinvaihto)NIEMI"
> Ei se tarvitse numeroa tai kirjainta. Kyllä sen varmasti tietää mihin se menee, jossei muuten niin seuraa kiskoja. Hyvin kaiketi helsinkiläiset ja jopa ulkopaikkakuntalaisetkin siellä pärjää vaikkei Metrossa ole erillistä linjatunnusta.


Entäs sitten, kun niitä linjoja on 2, 3 tai 4? Ensi linja on vain päänavaus.




> Minusta raitiolinjoille voisi antaa T-alkuiset numerot: T1, T2 jne. Ja miksei värikooditkin heti alusta pitäen.


Lähijunaa lukuunottamatta antaisin Tampereen seudulla busseille numerot (199) ja ratikoille kirjaimet (A-H). Lähijuna olisi poikkeus, lähijunalinjat L1 ja L2 olisivat vielä kohtuuselkeät.

----------


## kouvo

> Ei niitä tarvita kymmentä enempää, varsinkaan ratikkalinjojen myötä. Ainakin, jos runkolinjan määritelmä on vartin vuoroväli ruuhka-aikoina ja n. 20 min vuoroväli päiväsaikaan sekä lauantaina.


En välttämättä laskisi tuon varaan, etenkään noilla määritteillä.




> Olen myös sitä mieltä, että Toijalaan riittää R-juna- ja InterRegio-tyyppinen junatarjonta.


Joka siis poistaa tarpeen tunnuskirjaimelta kuten Riihimäelläkin (mitä sitten pysäkkikäytäntöjen osalta kyseisen tyyppisellä junatarjonnalla ikinä Tampereen seudulla tarkoitatkin)?




> Lähijunaa lukuunottamatta antaisin Tampereen seudulla busseille numerot (199) ja ratikoille kirjaimet (A-H). Lähijuna olisi poikkeus, lähijunalinjat L1 ja L2 olisivat vielä kohtuuselkeät.


Tuossa on ilmeisesti joku logiikkakin että H on viimeinen mahdollinen kirjain?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Allekirjoitan. Ja fonttina Helvetica (Neue)!


Mielellään. Se on tyylikäs kokonaisuus à la New York. Ja sieltähän - tarkkaan ottaen Massimo Vignellin designista - Helsingin lähijunien tunnuskirjainsysteemikin on apinoitu eli sopisi linjaan. Jos Vignellin vaikutusta epäilee, ei tarvitse kuin katsoa millaiseksi hän uudisti New Yorkin metrokartan ja verrata Helsingin lähijunadiagrammiin.

Tuosta Vignellin kartasta on sittemmin luovuttu maantieteellisemmän kartan hyväksi, mutta linjatunnusjärjestelmä elää edelleen.

Tämä Neue Helvetica sopisi myös Liikenneviraston matkakeskusilmeeseen. Ja voisi luonnehtia myös, että Helsingin metron ilme lienee Massimo Vignellin kautta alunperin Bob Noordan Milano-esimerkin vaikutuksesta muotoutunut sellaiseksi kuin se on.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:16 ----------




> Tuossa on ilmeisesti joku logiikkakin että H on viimeinen mahdollinen kirjain?


Minä en rajoittaisi H:hon. Miksi tämä rajoitus olisi tarpeen? Ja eihän kirjaimia tarvitse käyttää järjestyksessä vaan siinä voi soveltaa ihan mitä tahansa haluttua logiikkaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Take the A tram to Herwood!


Eeeei! Kyllä Tampereen ratikasta pitää tehdä sellainen, että vaikka se suomenkieliselle onkin ratikka, on se englanninkieliselle ennemmin _train_ kuin _tram_ tai varsinkaan _streetcar_. Tosin tämäkin homma on monimutkaisempi kuin voisi kuvitella.

Kun järjestelmä on ominaisuuksiltaan amerikanenglanniksi _light rail_, kuten Tampereen ratikka tulee olemaan, on sen kulkuneuvo silloin amerikanenglanniksi _train_. USA:stahan tätä analogiaa NYC:in Helvetica Neueineen nyt haettiin.  :Smile: 

Britanniassa homma on kyllä hankalampaa. Sikäläisessä Mansesterissa, siis Manchesterissa, kaupunkikiskokulkine tottelee nimeä _Metrolink_, siitä puhutaan _light railina_ ja sen kulkuneuvoja kutsutaan nimellä _tram_.

Väitänkin, että kun Tampereen ratikka tehdään hyvin, niin jenkkituristi kysyy _"When is the next train?"_ kun taas brittituristi kysyy _"When is the next tram?"_

Tuon 16-bussin kanssa ongelma on, että on sen numero tai nimi mikä hyvänsä ja palvelu miten hienoa tahansa, niin turisti kysyy _"How much is a taxi to Leinola?_

----------


## janihyvarinen

> USA:stahan tätä analogiaa NYC:in Helvetica Neueineen nyt haettiin.


Tosin eihän infografiikalla / linjatunnuksilla ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa minkä verran järeä itse järjestelmä on teknisesti. Voisihan samanlaisia värikiekkoja käyttää busseissakin. Voisi olla jopa hyvä ajatus?  :Wink:

----------


## kalle.

> Entäs sitten, kun niitä linjoja on 2, 3 tai 4? Ensi linja on vain päänavaus.


Sama juttu, määränpäät riittää, eihän niitä siltikään paljoa olisi. Tosin noinkin monen linjan rakentaminen lienee niin kaukana tulevaisuudessa ettei meistä kukaan ole enää silloin enää hengissä, joten turhaa näitä on miettiä.

----------


## Rester

En nyt lähde siitä kiistelemään, tarvitaanko runkolinjoja tulevaisuudessa 10 vai enemmän. Pointtina, jota tässä aiemminkin olen hokenut, on se, minkä takia nuo pitäisi olla perätysten numeroituna? Tokihan se joukkoliikenneharrastajan ja byrokraatin (no offence) silmin näyttää hienolta ja tarkoituksenmukaiselta, mutta normaalille joukkoliikenteen käyttäjälle se on toissijainen asia. Tärkeämpiä ovat asiat, kuten: a) bussi kulkee aikataulussaan ja b) matkustusväljyys (auto ei ole jatkuvassa seisomakuormassa).




> Bussilinjat elävät ajassa, joten niille on aivan turha yrittääkään säätää mitään ihqa keskipitkän aikavälin numerotsydeemiä, etenkään Tampereen seudulla jossa on vähän linjoja ja näistäkin suuri osa heilureita.


Juurikin näin. Jos tällaiseen numerointiin päädyttäisiin, ja muutostarvetta ilmenisi myöhemmin, niin alkaisi numerointiin tulemaan jälleen poikkeuksen poikkeuksia, jonka jälkeen oltaisiin taas palattu nykytilanteeseen. Muutostarpeena esim. uusi asuinalue jonnekin runkolinjaston reitistiön ulkopuolelle, jota ei saada järkevällä tavalla yhdistettyä olemassaoleviin linjoihin.




> 3. SärkänniemiKeskustoriPetsamoTAYSPrismakeskus


Onko jossain vaiheessa tehty päätös rakentaa moottoriliikenteelle katuyhteys Koljontien ja Kuntokadun välille? Ainakin itseltäni on tällainen mennyt ohi. Tokihan tuo linjaus onnistuisi muutenkin, mutta menisi kiertelyksi turhien mutkien kautta. Joukkoliikennekatuhan olisi yksi ratkaisu, mutta Tampereella tuntuu olevan periaate, että katujen on oltava käytössä joko kaikelle liikenteelle tai sitten ei kenellekään. Fyysisiä ajoesteitä kun ei minnekään ole rakennettu, vaikka ne mahdollisia jossain paikoissa olisivatkin.

Mitä linjaan 16 tulee: kyseessä on raskaimmin kuormitettu linja heti Hervannan linjojen jälkeen. Reitille sijoittuu myös 2 pahaa liikenteellistä pullonkaulaa, Teiskontie ja Paasikiven-Kekkosentie. Toisen näistä poistuessa uuden linjauksen myötä, aikatauluvarmuuteen toivottavasti panostetaan muillakin tavoin kuten vaikka hieman yliväljillä ajoaikatauluilla, ettei tästä tule samanlaista fiaskoa kuin linjan 29 kanssa muutama talvi sitten, jota ei ole vieläkään täysin korjattu (paperilla ajoaika riitti, käytännön liikenteessä täysin mahdoton sääntöjen mukaan ajettavaksi). Potentiaaliset käyttäjät äänestävät tällöin jaloillaan.

Tasauspisteiden väliajat saavat olla tiukkoja, en sitä sano, mutta ajoaika kokonaisuudessaan pitää olla sellainen, että vaunu pääsee päätteeltään jälleen ajoissa matkaan paluusuuntaansa.

----------


## ultrix

> En välttämättä laskisi tuon varaan, etenkään noilla määritteillä.


Olen tätä monesti pyöritellyt mielessäni ja todennut, että kymmenen riittää. Varsinkin ratikan avaamisen jälkeen  kaikki ennen sitä on siirtymäaikaa. Jos ei riitä, niin sitten mennään siitä ylöspäin, niinkuin 50-luvulla  ei se sen vaikeampaa ole.




> Joka siis poistaa tarpeen tunnuskirjaimelta kuten Riihimäelläkin (mitä sitten pysäkkikäytäntöjen osalta kyseisen tyyppisellä junatarjonnalla ikinä Tampereen seudulla tarkoitatkin)?


En aivan ymmärtänyt tätä kysymystä. Yritän tulkita: nykyisen R-taajamajunan vuoroista 7 jatkaa Tampereelle. 

InterCity² on parin vuoden päästä omituinen brändi, koska kaikki on myös "tavallisia" eli täyden palvelun InterCityjä, jotka ovat täysin kaksikerroksisia. Uskon, että VR uudelleenbrändää ne joksikin, oma veikkaus (tästä en uskalla lyödä tuopillisesta vetoa) on, että ne ovat InterRegioita jatkossa pysähtyen Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä Lempäälä, Toijala, Hämeenlinna, Riihimäki, Tikkurila ja Pasila nykyisellä IC(2)-aikataulusapluunalla, kun taas kaksikerros-IC:t kulkevat Pendolinon aikatauluslotissa (pysähdykset Tpe  Tkl  Psl  Hki; lähtöajat Tampereelta :00/:02 ja Helsingistä n. :30). InterRegioissa kelpaa myös Tampereen seutulippu, samoin kuin tietysti R-junissa.

L-lähijunat Tampereella pysähtyisivät taas noin 2-3 km välein, Lempäälän ja Tampereen välillä hitusen harvemmin.




> Tuossa on ilmeisesti joku logiikkakin että H on viimeinen mahdollinen kirjain?


On. I ja 1 menevät helposti sekaisin (joukkoliikenteen pitää olla esteetöntä, jos on käsketty tuleen linjalla 1 ilmoittamatta onko se ratikka vai bussi, voi matkustaja vahingossa hypätä I-ratikkaan) ja toisaalta J on äänteellisesti suomessa liikaa I:n kaltainen. KN on taas helppoja, O sekoittuu nollaan, P-V menee, tuplavee on konstikas, X-Z ovat OK, sen jälkeen loppuvat ääkkösiä lukuunottamatta aakkoset ja täytyy keksiä jotain uutta. Mutta siihen menee niin pitkä ikuisuus, että ennustettavissa olevassa tulevaisuudessa A-H (kahdeksan raitiolinjaa) riittää ihan hyvin. Varsinkin jos L varataan lähijunille ja R taajamajunille.




> Eeeei! Kyllä Tampereen ratikasta pitää tehdä sellainen, että vaikka se suomenkieliselle onkin ratikka, on se englanninkieliselle ennemmin _train_ kuin _tram_ tai varsinkaan _streetcar_. Tosin tämäkin homma on monimutkaisempi kuin voisi kuvitella.
> 
> Kun järjestelmä on ominaisuuksiltaan amerikanenglanniksi _light rail_, kuten Tampereen ratikka tulee olemaan, on sen kulkuneuvo silloin amerikanenglanniksi _train_. USA:stahan tätä analogiaa NYC:in Helvetica Neueineen nyt haettiin. 
> 
> Britanniassa homma on kyllä hankalampaa. Sikäläisessä Mansesterissa, siis Manchesterissa, kaupunkikiskokulkine tottelee nimeä _Metrolink_, siitä puhutaan _light railina_ ja sen kulkuneuvoja kutsutaan nimellä _tram_.


No nyt kun Mansesterin mainitsit, niin eihän me ruveta mitään jenkkejä apinoimaan. Sitä paitsihan suomessa virallisesti käytetty variantti on UK English.




> Sama juttu, määränpäät riittää, eihän niitä siltikään paljoa olisi. Tosin noinkin monen linjan rakentaminen lienee niin kaukana tulevaisuudessa ettei meistä kukaan ole enää silloin enää hengissä, joten turhaa näitä on miettiä.


Tampereen kokoluokan Grenoble on rakentanut 25 vuodessa (=tähänastinen elämäni) neljä raitiolinjaa. Jos (ja toivottavasti kun) raideliikenne keskustan ja Hervannan välillä käynnistyy 2017, olen 30-vuotias. Siitä 25 vuotta eteenpäin olen toivottavasti vielä työelämässä ja työelämää voi olla vielä toistakymmentä vuotta jäljellä  mitä työelämällä ikinä tarkoitetaankaan 2040-luvulla.




> En nyt lähde siitä kiistelemään, tarvitaanko runkolinjoja tulevaisuudessa 10 vai enemmän. Pointtina, jota tässä aiemminkin olen hokenut, on se, minkä takia nuo pitäisi olla perätysten numeroituna? Tokihan se joukkoliikenneharrastajan ja byrokraatin (no offence) silmin näyttää hienolta ja tarkoituksenmukaiselta, mutta normaalille joukkoliikenteen käyttäjälle se on toissijainen asia.


Esimerkiksi Salzburgissa runkolinjoina toimivat rollikkalinjat ovat numeroitu 110, kun taas muut kaupunkibussit linjanumerosta 20 ylöspäin. Rollikka liikennöi ruuhka-aikaan 10 min välein, normibussi 15 min välein tai harvemmin linjasta riippuen.

Myös ainakin Tukholmassa on filosofia _"Tänk spårvagn, kör buss"_ ja siellä keskustan runkobussilinjat on numeroitu 14. Samoin Malmön runkolinjat ovat 18. Muista ulkomaisista kaupungeista ei ole kokemusta, mutta linjakaavioita selanneena käytäntö näyttäisi olevan nimenomaan kuvailemani ja kaipaamani. Koen sen itse joukkoliikenteen käyttäjänä selkeämmäksi: runkolinja on helpompi erottaa, tunnistaa ja muistaa yksinumeroisesta linjanumerostaan kuin joku epämääräinen "viidakkolinja", joka kulkee miten, minne ja milloin sattuu. Miksi nelonen kulkee vain kesäisin ja silloinkin harvakseltaan ja kasi kulki 70 minuutin vuorovälein arkitalvisin, mutta sitten jotkut 30 ja 16 ovat raskaimmat linjat?




> Tärkeämpiä ovat asiat, kuten: a) bussi kulkee aikataulussaan ja b) matkustusväljyys (auto ei ole jatkuvassa seisomakuormassa).


Kyllä, mutta ne ovat sellaisia asioita, jotka on jo ajat sitten tiedostettu ja niiden eteen on tehty asioita. Talvella 2012-13 runkolinjoiksi (ei mitenkään brändätty) voisi lukea tulkinnasta riippuen linjat 2, 13, 15, 16, 18, 22, 23 ja 30. Lisäksi linjaparit 1+11 (HärmäläRahola, Kalkku), 17+25+27+37 (Sammonkatu) ja 19+29 (Takahuhdintie) ovat de facto runkolinjoja, mutta matkustajalle ne näyttäytyvät erillisinä peruslinjoina. Superlinjaksi voisi sanoa Metson ja Koilliskeskuksen välillä palvelevaa 16+18-yhdistelmää, jotka on porrastettu keskenään ko. osuudella. Asiakas ei tosiaan tiedä tätä syynäämällä aikataulua ja kokemalla ahaa-elämystä palvelutasosta. Toki uudistettu linjakartta antaa osviittaa siitä, missä palvellaan hyvin, kohtalaisesti ja satunnaisesti.





> Juurikin näin. Jos tällaiseen numerointiin päädyttäisiin, ja muutostarvetta ilmenisi myöhemmin, niin alkaisi numerointiin tulemaan jälleen poikkeuksen poikkeuksia, jonka jälkeen oltaisiin taas palattu nykytilanteeseen. Muutostarpeena esim. uusi asuinalue jonnekin runkolinjaston reitistiön ulkopuolelle, jota ei saada järkevällä tavalla yhdistettyä olemassaoleviin linjoihin.


Jos on odotettavissa, että uusi asuinalue keskellä korpea  joita muuten ei ole Vuoreksen jälkeen Ojala-Lamminrahkaa lukuunottamatta enää näköpiirissä  tarvitsee valmistuessaan oman runkolinjan, voisi linjan numeroida "valmiiksi" runkolinjan numerolla ja liikennöidä tilapäisesti peruslinjamaisella palvelutasolla. Vitonen on hyvä case-esimerkki, en usko sen liikennöivän enää 5 vuoden päästä puolen tunnin välein. Kaupunki ei enää orgaanisesti levittäydy samalla tavalla kuin sotien jälkeisinä vuosikymmeninä vaan kasvaa tiivistymällä nykyisen rakenteen sisään. Isoin ongelma on se, mitä tehdään sitten, kun ratikkalinja vie runkolinjan numeron ja jää käyttämättä  :Smile: 




> Onko jossain vaiheessa tehty päätös rakentaa moottoriliikenteelle katuyhteys Koljontien ja Kuntokadun välille? Ainakin itseltäni on tällainen mennyt ohi. Tokihan tuo linjaus onnistuisi muutenkin, mutta menisi kiertelyksi turhien mutkien kautta. Joukkoliikennekatuhan olisi yksi ratkaisu, mutta Tampereella tuntuu olevan periaate, että katujen on oltava käytössä joko kaikelle liikenteelle tai sitten ei kenellekään. Fyysisiä ajoesteitä kun ei minnekään ole rakennettu, vaikka ne mahdollisia jossain paikoissa olisivatkin.


Ei ole päätöstä tehty, mutta askel kerrallaan sinne ollaan hivuttautumassa. Petsamon OKY nimbyilee Koljontien jatkeesta, vaikka se on merkitty karttaan ainakin jo 50-luvulla: tarkkasilmäinen huomaakin sen kaareutuvan täysin linjassa Kissanmaankadulle, mikä on TAMK:ia ja Siirtolapuutarhaa purkamatta nykyään mahdottomuus. Yksikaistainen bussikatu esim. keilahallin pihan kautta on täysin realistinen seuraavien 10 vuoden sisällä.

(Täytyy muuten vielä huomauttaa, että mainitsemaasi periaatteeseen kuuluu myös se, että fillarilla ei ole asiaa mihinkään: siellä, missä olisi sujuvinta ajaa ajoradalla, se on kielletty (koska jalkakäytävälle on lätkäisty sininen kilpi, jossa on jalankulkijan ja fillarin kuva), eli on pakko mennä jalankulkijoiden sekaan herättämään pahennusta,  ja siellä, missä olisi sujuvinta ja ainoa laillinen paikka ajaa ajoradalla, pyöräilijät eivät uskalla aggressiivisten auto- ja bussikuskien takia ajaa ajoneuvoliikenteen seassa vaan menevät laittomasti jalkakäytävälle kerjäämään turpaansa.  :Rolling Eyes: )




> Mitä linjaan 16 tulee: kyseessä on raskaimmin kuormitettu linja heti Hervannan linjojen jälkeen. Reitille sijoittuu myös 2 pahaa liikenteellistä pullonkaulaa, Teiskontie ja Paasikiven-Kekkosentie. Toisen näistä poistuessa uuden linjauksen myötä, aikatauluvarmuuteen toivottavasti panostetaan muillakin tavoin kuten vaikka hieman yliväljillä ajoaikatauluilla, ettei tästä tule samanlaista fiaskoa kuin linjan 29 kanssa muutama talvi sitten, jota ei ole vieläkään täysin korjattu (paperilla ajoaika riitti, käytännön liikenteessä täysin mahdoton sääntöjen mukaan ajettavaksi). Potentiaaliset käyttäjät äänestävät tällöin jaloillaan.


Olen kuullut ensi käden pormestaritason huhuja siitä, että Hatanpään valtatielle tulisi 2014 mennessä bussikaistat koko etapille Koskipuistosta Rantaperkiöön. Valoetuudet toimivat nähdäkseni varsin hyvin lukuunottamatta Suvantokadun ja Vuolteenkadun pullonkaulaa.

----------


## Eppu

> ...runkolinja on helpompi erottaa, tunnistaa ja muistaa yksinumeroisesta linjanumerostaan kuin joku epämääräinen "viidakkolinja", joka kulkee miten, minne ja milloin sattuu. Miksi nelonen kulkee vain kesäisin ja silloinkin harvakseltaan ja kasi kulki 70 minuutin vuorovälein arkitalvisin, mutta sitten jotkut 30 ja 16 ovat raskaimmat linjat?


Mutta vaikka näin olisikin, niin mitä helkkarin väliä sillä on? Suomi ja Tampere ovat Euroopan periferiaa, ei täällä tarvii alkaa leikkiä mitään metropolileikkejä. (Nyt ollaan jo menty tässä suhteessa liian pitkälle, kun ollaan tekemässä tunnelia ja keskusareenaa - joista varsinkin jälkimmäinen on täyttä suuruudenhulluutta ja turhuutta, joka kaatuu aivan satavarmasti veronmaksajien maksettavaksi pitkässä juoksussa.)

Minä en ainakaan koe että kotilinjani 16 olisi millään tavalla mikään viidakkolinja, enkä suostu uskomaan että kukaan muukaan kokee. Eikä se tietääkseni nytkään kulje "miten, minne ja milloin sattuu". Täällä ehdoteltu numeroiden sotkemisleikki on aivan turhaa puuhaa tällaisessa pikkukylässä, mielummin sitä voisi kehittää vähitellen maltillisesti - eli siten että tavallinenkin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä ei suotta hämmenny liikaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mutta vaikka näin olisikin, niin mitä helkkarin väliä sillä on? Suomi ja Tampere ovat Euroopan periferiaa, ei täällä tarvii alkaa leikkiä mitään metropolileikkejä. (Nyt ollaan jo menty tässä suhteessa liian pitkälle, kun ollaan tekemässä tunnelia ja keskusareenaa - joista varsinkin jälkimmäinen on täyttä suuruudenhulluutta ja turhuutta, joka kaatuu aivan satavarmasti veronmaksajien maksettavaksi pitkässä juoksussa.)


Mainitsemistasi hankkeista bussilinjojen numerointi on äärettömästi halvempi kuin nuo muut. Ja se selkeyttää olennaisesti joukkoliikennepalvelua. Jos minä olisin matkalla Koilliskeskukseen, en tietäisi Ultrixin mainitsemasta 16+18 -porratuksesta mitään, kun siitä ei kerrota aktiivisesti. On yksinkertaisesti typerää tuottaa laatua, mutta pitää se salaisuutena. Tämän rinnalla se että vakimatkustajat opettelevat uuden linjanumeron on hyvin pieni vaiva.

Pidän omituisena asenteena, jos bussilinjojen uudelleennumerointia pidetään metropolileikkinä. Sitäpaitsi vaikka asuisi periferiassa niin pitääkö ajatusmaailmankin olla periferiasta? Minä en ainakaan halua asua missään henkisessä periferiassa, jossa kaikki uudistukset ovat pahasta. Varmaan omnibussikin on itse paholaisesta ja hevonen se ainoa oikea kulkupeli?  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

> Mutta vaikka näin olisikin, niin mitä helkkarin väliä sillä on? Suomi ja Tampere ovat Euroopan periferiaa, ei täällä tarvii alkaa leikkiä mitään metropolileikkejä. (Nyt ollaan jo menty tässä suhteessa liian pitkälle, kun ollaan tekemässä tunnelia ja keskusareenaa - joista varsinkin jälkimmäinen on täyttä suuruudenhulluutta ja turhuutta, joka kaatuu aivan satavarmasti veronmaksajien maksettavaksi pitkässä juoksussa.)
> 
> Minä en ainakaan koe että kotilinjani 16 olisi millään tavalla mikään viidakkolinja, enkä suostu uskomaan että kukaan muukaan kokee. Eikä se tietääkseni nytkään kulje "miten, minne ja milloin sattuu". Täällä ehdoteltu numeroiden sotkemisleikki on aivan turhaa puuhaa tällaisessa pikkukylässä, mielummin sitä voisi kehittää vähitellen maltillisesti - eli siten että tavallinenkin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä ei suotta hämmenny liikaa.


Totta kai 16 on _sen varressa asuvalle tai sitä muuten säännöllisesti käyttävälle_ selvä runkolinja, ja 25 nauttinee edelleen kalevalaisten mummojen keskuudessa menneisyyden runkolinjastatuksestaan. Mutta jos haluttaisiin tehdä Tampereen linjastosta kartta, jossa on eritelty runkolinjat kukin omalle värilleen ja peruslinjasto yhdelle värille, niin kovastipa näyttää erikoiselta se runkolinjojen numerointi. 

Kunnollinen runkolinjastohan on huomattavasti helpompi esittää skemaattisella linjastokaaviolla (standardi ympäri Euroopan) kuin spagettimainen kasa kaikenlaisia linjoja.

Kaksvitosta lukuunottamattahan Sammonkadulla (ja myös Takahuhdintiellä) on aachenilaistyyppinen runkolinjanumerointi: linjanumeron yhteinen loppuosa kertoo, että kyseessä on Sammonkatua käyttävä linja (7 on poikkeus sääntöön ja sotkee), ensimmäinen numero kertoo haaran, minne linja lopulta kääntyy. Kun tätä käytetään säännönmukaisesti, se voi toimia oikein hyvin.

Tampere on sentään 350 000 asukkaan kaupunki kahden tunnin lentomatkan päässä Saksasta  ei tietenkään mikään metropoli, mutta eipä ole Salzburg eikä Malmökään. Tampereen kokoluokan tai sitä isommista kaupungeista ei tahdo löytyä Euroopasta kovin montaa esimerkkiä, missä olisi pelkästään bussilinjoja, ja ratikkakaupungeissa ratikat ovat säännönmukaisesti joko aakkostettuna tai ykkösestä alkaen numeroitu.

Runkolinjanumeroinnin 1-10 ideana on nimenomaan palvelulupaus: vain tietyt kriteerit täyttävä linja pääsee runkolinjaksi, sopiva kriteeri voisi olla vähintään vartin vuoroväli sekä ruuhkassa että muuten arkisin ja lauantaisin, sunnuntaisin 20 min.

----------


## 339-DF

Ymmärrän numerointiasiassa molempia näkökantoja. Kaikki on kiinni tiedotuksesta: jos numeroiden symboliikasta tiedotetaan samalla tavoin kuin HSL tiedottaa pk-seudulla linjastomuutoksista, niin ei niitä numeroita silloin kannata muutella, se vaan sotkee eikä kukaan ymmärrä niiden uusien numeroiden ideaa. Mutta jos tiedotus pelaa ja saadaan sekä vakituiset käyttäjät että satunnaisemmatkin joukkoliikennematkustajat, parhaimmillaan jopa matkailijat, tajuamaan, että yksinumeroiset bussit sisältävät tietyn palvelulupauksen, niin silloin se muutos kannattaa ehdottomasti tehdä.

En kovin äkkiä löytänyt netistä, mutta Dallasissa sain sikäläistä joukkoliikennettä esittelevän esitteen, jossa oli selkeästi kerrottu bussilinjojen numerointiperiaate ja värikoodit. Niiden avulla tiesi turistikin heti, että tuo linja vie keskustaan, tuo on ratikan liityntälinja ja tuo joku muu hömppälinja.

----------


## hezec

Metropolileikkejä länsinaapurista: Luulaja, taajaman väkiluku 47 000. Kaupungin asukkaat ovat tutkitusti tyytyväisempiä joukkoliikenteeseensä kuin missään muualla Ruotsissa.

----------


## Rasbelin

> Valoetuudet toimivat nähdäkseni varsin hyvin lukuunottamatta Suvantokadun ja Vuolteenkadun pullonkaulaa.


Kyllä, Hatanpään valtatien IJ2010-liikennevaloetuudet toimivat hyvin, pl. tuo yksi kohta.




> Mutta vaikka näin olisikin, niin mitä helkkarin väliä sillä on? Suomi ja Tampere ovat Euroopan periferiaa, ei täällä tarvii alkaa leikkiä mitään metropolileikkejä. (Nyt ollaan jo menty tässä suhteessa liian pitkälle, kun ollaan tekemässä tunnelia ja keskusareenaa - joista varsinkin jälkimmäinen on täyttä suuruudenhulluutta ja turhuutta, joka kaatuu aivan satavarmasti veronmaksajien maksettavaksi pitkässä juoksussa.)


Minusta tässä tulee esille hyvin relevantti mielipide ja olen itsekin asian ytimen osalta samaa mieltä. En tosin näe, että tämä on periferiaa. Kehityksen kannalta periferiaa on paljon enemmän Romaniassa ja Bulgariassa, jos EU:sta puhutaan. Nurkkakuntaisia emme siis ole. Mutta suuruudenhulluus uhkaa kyllä kunnallistalouttamme pitkällä aikavälillä, vaikka se ei olisi taattua Guggenheim-laatua. Kaupunkikehitys on tervettä, mutta ainoa todellinen metropoli tulee Suomessa olemaan Helsinki. Älkäämme siis ryhtykö paukuttamaan henkseleitä liian suurieleisesti.

Selvästikin on olemassa joukkoliikennevisionäärejä, jotka maalaavat taivaanrantaa nopeammin kuin mitä edellinen maalikerros edes ehtii kuivua. Heillä on älyä, pontta ja tarmoa kannanotoissaan, mutta he vievät silti usein keskustelun turhan kauaksi oikeasta aiheesta - kuten tässäkin viestiketjussa. Vai miten kirjainten stilisointi liittyikään Suuppaan tai Leinolaan? Ennen kuin itämaiset taikamattonne vallan lähtevät lentoon, niin tullaan taas hetkeksi takaisin alkuperäisen aiheen piiriin.  :Smile: 

Näkisin linjan 16 uudellennumeroinnin erittäin tarpeellisena, jotta saadaan kaupunkialueen nopeat bussiliikenteen runkolinjat yhteen numerosarjaan, vaikka sitten 1-9. Joka tapauksessa on selvää, että kunhan seudullinen liikennejärjestelmä saa uuden muotonsa 2010-luvun kuluessa, niin numerointia on pakko systematisoida ja ottaa käyttöön mielellään esim. kolminumeroiset linjatunnukset, jos kaksinumeroisilla ei saada riittävästi selkeyttä. Jos käyttöön otetaan myös numeroita alkaen 100:sta, niin tällöin eri alueille pystytään laajemmin osoittamaan selkeät numeroryppäät. Samalla jää myös riittävästi numeroavaruutta palveluliikenteen ja muun pienkalustoliikenteen liittämiseksi osaksi tätä isompaa JOLILA-kokonaisuutta, sillä seudullinen liikennöintimalli tulee tuomaan tarvetta kehittää pienlinjoja. Pikaratikalle voidaan sitten osoittaa kirjaimia tai numeroita, kunhan varaus on otettu huomioon bussilinjaston numerointikaaviota miettiessä.

Kokonaisuuden kannalta on parempi, että tehdään kerralla todellinen ja pitkäkestoinen muutos, eikä kuluteta voimavaroja sanailuun siitä ovatko tunnukset 1-3 pyhiä lehmiä, joihin ei saa koskea, vai onko linja 16 Lentsua vai Kissanmaata. Lisäksi onhan se fiksumpaa pistää rajalliset markkinointivarat pariin isoon mainokseen printti-Aamulehdessä ja Facebookissa, kuin siihen, että erikseen jokaista linjaa markkinoidaan (esim. "Jack Bauer Tampereella?"). Kun muutos tehdään kerralla loogisesti ja se tiedotetaan hyvin, niin en usko muutoksen olevan liian radikaali. Pikemmin päästään eroon siitä kierteestä, joka on vaivannut tamperelaista linjanumerointia ainakin 30-40 vuotta. Linjoille on vain asetettu numeroita ja sillä sipuli. Nyt kun kokonaiskuva tulee muuttumaan, niin on oivallinen sauma tehdä järjestelmästä selkeä. Eikä tässä vaiheessa kannata vielä mennä siihen millä kirjaisintyypillä jokin kirjoitetaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Näkisin linjan 16 uudellennumeroinnin erittäin tarpeellisena, jotta saadaan kaupunkialueen nopeat bussiliikenteen runkolinjat yhteen numerosarjaan, vaikka sitten 1-9. Joka tapauksessa on selvää, että kunhan seudullinen liikennejärjestelmä saa uuden muotonsa 2010-luvun kuluessa, niin numerointia on pakko systematisoida ja ottaa käyttöön mielellään esim. kolminumeroiset linjatunnukset, jos kaksinumeroisilla ei saada riittävästi selkeyttä. Jos käyttöön otetaan myös numeroita alkaen 100:sta, niin tällöin eri alueille pystytään laajemmin osoittamaan selkeät numeroryppäät. Samalla jää myös riittävästi numeroavaruutta palveluliikenteen ja muun pienkalustoliikenteen liittämiseksi osaksi tätä isompaa JOLILA-kokonaisuutta, sillä seudullinen liikennöintimalli tulee tuomaan tarvetta kehittää pienlinjoja. Pikaratikalle voidaan sitten osoittaa kirjaimia tai numeroita, kunhan varaus on otettu huomioon bussilinjaston numerointikaaviota miettiessä.


Puhut täyttä asiaa, mutta pakko kommentoida muutamaa kohtaa.

Näkisin, että ainakin Tampereen seudun kattavassa liikenteessä numeroavaruus 199 riittää helposti. Itse asiassa hälytyskellojen pitäisi alkaa soida, jos 100 linjanumeroa ei riitä tämän kokoisella seudulla  maaseutulinjojen osalta voidaan toki niitä ekstranumeroita tunkea sinne loppuun.

Sori, menee semisti ohi aiheen (Linja 16 Pirkkala-Leinola), mutta menköön:

Jakaisin linjaston numerot esim. seuraavasti:
110: runkolinjasto1130: kaupunkiliikenteen peruslinjasto3139: kaupunkiliikenteen täydentävät linjat4049: YlöjärviKangasala-heiluri5059: NokiaLempäälä-heiluri6069: Pirkkalan kautta kulkevat seutulinjat ja eteläiset, maakunnalliset säteittäislinjat7079: Nokian ja Kangasalan kautta kulkevat, maakunnalliset säteittäislinjat8089: Ylöjärven kautta kulkevat, maakunnalliset säteittäislinjat9099: Aitolahden kautta kulkevat linjat (Teisko ja Ylä-Pirkanmaa)

Vaihtoehtoisesti traditioita kunnioittavassa mallissa seutulinjasto olisi:
4049: Kangasalan kautta kulkevat, maakunnalliset säteittäislinjat5059: Lempäälän (Kuljun) kautta kulkevat, maakunnalliset säteittäislinjat6069: Poikittaiset seutulinjat7079: NokiaLempäälä-heiluri8089: YlöjärviKangasala-heiluri9099: Aitolahden kautta kulkevat linjat (Teisko ja Ylä-Pirkanmaa)

Molempien puolesta voi argumentoida ja on lähinnä makuasia, haluaako seudullisen heilurilinjaston numeroiduksi lähelle kaupunkiliikenteen linjoja, vai haluaako painottaa jatkuvuutta, jolloin Pirkkalan ohella ainoastaan Kangasalla pitäisi "opetella uusi kymmenluku", kun linjojen 45, 70, 75 ja 76 tilalle tulisi esim. 80, 81, 82, 85 ja 86. Joka tapauksessa linjanumerot tulevat muuttumaan seudullisen linjaston myötä, kun samalla 70:llä, 71:llä, 80:llä ja 85:llä ei ajetakaan enää lukuisia erilaisia reittivariaatioita vaan yhtä kiinteää linjaa, jolloin lähes jokaisella reitillä on oma linjanumeronsa.

Mitä tulee kutsuliikenteeseen, pitäisin sen varsinaisesta linjastosta erillisenä, koska se on luonteeltaan erillinen. Yksi mahdollisesti luonteva tapa numeroida ne on HSL:n Jouko-tyyppisesti alueen normaalin bussilinjan numeron lainaaminen, esim. Takahuhdin alueelta palveleva linja J27. Tähän en edes halua ottaa kantaa sen enempää, mutta kunhan nyt pidetään kutsuliikenne hajuraon päässä linjapohjaisesta liikenteestä.

Tietysti hankinnoissa pitäisi hyödyntää synergiaetuja niin, että työmatka- ja koululaisliikenteessä ruuhka-aikaan linjoilla 9192 käytössä oleva kalusto esim. AitolahtiTeisko-alueella ajelisi päiväsaikaan kutsuliikennettä. 




> eikä kuluteta voimavaroja sanailuun siitä ovatko tunnukset 1-3 pyhiä lehmiä [] Eikä tässä vaiheessa kannata vielä mennä siihen millä kirjaisintyypillä jokin kirjoitetaan.


No mut hei, 1-3 ovat ainoat keskeytyksettä vähintään 1940-luvulta samoja suuntia (Härmälä, Tammela-Rauhaniemi, Kauppi) palvelleet linjat koko linjastolla!  :Wink:  Ja jos hyvissä ajoin ei määritetä oikeaa kirjasinlajia on riskinä, että pakkosyötetään jotain Arialia, hyi olkoon.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ja jos hyvissä ajoin ei määritetä oikeaa kirjasinlajia on riskinä, että pakkosyötetään jotain Arialia, hyi olkoon.


Graafisen ilmeen määrittely pitää tehdä ensin, koska

1) se on helpoin ja edullisin osa uudistusta
2) se vaikuttaa kaikkeen sen jälkeen tapahtuvaan

Ei ole mitään järkeä odottaa että maailma ympärillä on valmis (ja onko se sitä ikinä?) ja vasta sitten lähteä stailaamaan sitä. Se on väärä ja kallis tapa. Kun lähdetään liikkeelle uusi ilme edellä, se leviää käyttöön ilman erillisiä kustannuksia sitä mukaa kun asioita tapahtuu ympärillä. Samalla saadaan hyötyä positiivisista imagovaikutuksista: suuri yleisö havaitsee että nyt halutaan parantaa palvelua tosissaan, vaikka valmista ei tulisikaan ihan heti.

Jos lähtee kutomaan villapaitaa, ei kannata jättää lankojen värin valintaa viimeiseksi, vaikka olisikin sitä mieltä että paidan pääasiallinen funktio on lämmittäminen. Eri värit maksavat saman verran ennen kuin työ on aloitettu. Sen sijaan valmiin paidan värin vaihtaminen maksaa koko paidan hinnan.  :Wink:

----------


## killerpop

> Graafisen ilmeen määrittely pitää tehdä ensin, koska
> 
> 1) se on helpoin ja edullisin osa uudistusta
> 2) se vaikuttaa kaikkeen sen jälkeen tapahtuvaan
> 
> Ei ole mitään järkeä odottaa että maailma ympärillä on valmis (ja onko se sitä ikinä?) ja vasta sitten lähteä stailaamaan sitä. Se on väärä ja kallis tapa. Kun lähdetään liikkeelle uusi ilme edellä, se leviää käyttöön ilman erillisiä kustannuksia sitä mukaa kun asioita tapahtuu ympärillä. Samalla saadaan hyötyä positiivisista imagovaikutuksista: suuri yleisö havaitsee että nyt halutaan parantaa palvelua tosissaan, vaikka valmista ei tulisikaan ihan heti.


Tässä olisikin "tuhannen taalan paikka" ottaa linjan autoissa värityksenä käyttöön Pirkkalan identiteettiä nostattava graafinen ilme, esim kunnan vaakunasta tutut punainen ja valkoinen ja kuviointikin tukisi vaakunan ilmettä.
Metsään mennään jo pahasti, jos sinivalkoiset laitosbussit tulevat pilaamaan Paremman Palvelun Pirkkalan liikenneverkkoa.

----------


## Rasbelin

> Mitä tulee kutsuliikenteeseen, pitäisin sen varsinaisesta linjastosta erillisenä, koska se on luonteeltaan erillinen. Yksi mahdollisesti luonteva tapa numeroida ne on HSL:n Jouko-tyyppisesti alueen normaalin bussilinjan numeron lainaaminen, esim. Takahuhdin alueelta palveleva linja J27. Tähän en edes halua ottaa kantaa sen enempää, mutta kunhan nyt pidetään kutsuliikenne hajuraon päässä linjapohjaisesta liikenteestä.


Menen nyt itsekin voimakkaasti ohi aiheen, mutta sovitaan vaikka, että otetaan varsinainen keskustelu tästä rönsystä kun se on ajankohtaisempi, eli vuonna 2014.  :Smile: 

Esim. Ruotsin tilaajaorganisaatioista kannattaa ottaa opiksi kun puhutaan pienlinjoista, joista siis itse puhuin (en puhunut kutsuliikenteestä, joka tosin sekin on saatava saman katon alle, pl. Kuohken juitsaroima liikenne).

Jotta saadaan selkeitä matkakokonaisuuksia sellaisille väleille kuin esim. Niihama-Pispala, Hirviniemi-Hervanta, Rämsöö-Keskustori tai Karhe-Kyttälä, yhdistetään kaikki suunnittelu yhteen ydinosaamisorganisaatioon, luodaan yhtenäinen ja helppotajuinen joukkoliikenneverkko, niin tarvitaan ehdottomasti selkeyttä nykyiseen ja tulevaan pienkalustolla ajettavaan verkostoon. Aihe sivuutetaan lähes aina alan piireissä kaluston ja linjojen nykyisen imagon vuoksi, mutta tosiseikka vaan on se, että jatkossa tämä tulee olemaan yksi yllättävänkin huomattava osa kokonaisverkostoa, jotta kaikkialla saadaan vähintään minimiyhteys toteutettua. Muistuttaisin, että jo nyt asia on tuotu esille viimeisimmässä seutuliikenneselvityksessä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tässä olisikin "tuhannen taalan paikka" ottaa linjan autoissa värityksenä käyttöön Pirkkalan identiteettiä nostattava graafinen ilme, esim kunnan vaakunasta tutut punainen ja valkoinen ja kuviointikin tukisi vaakunan ilmettä.
> Metsään mennään jo pahasti, jos sinivalkoiset laitosbussit tulevat pilaamaan Paremman Palvelun Pirkkalan liikenneverkkoa.


Ja rajalla ne bussit sitten vaihtaisivat värinsä tamperelaisväritykseen vai? Kun kyseessä eivät ole mitkään Pirkkalan omat linjat vaan varsinkin linjan 16 osalta yksi Tampereen keskeisistä (seudullisista) runkolinjoista.

Ei väritys bussilinjaa pahenna, joten siinä mielessä tulkitsen että tämä nyt on taas tätä paunuhenkistä kitinää siitä kun monopoli menee.

Mutta siitä olen kyllä samaa mieltä, että sinivalkoiseen väritykseen pitäytyminen on tyhmää. Ei se ole edes historiallisesti perusteltua, koska muistini mukaan n. 80-luvun alkuun asti bussit olivat kokosinisiä, sen jälkeen muutaman vuoden sinikeltaisia, jonka jälkeen tämä Helsingistä apinoitu sinivalkoinen tuli käyttöön. Eikä missään päin ole hirttäydytty historialliseen väritykseen, kun on haluttu uudistaa joukkoliikennejärjestelmän imagoa paremmaksi ja nykyaikaisemmaksi. No, Lontoon punaiset bussit ovat poikkeus, mutta esim. Pariisin busseissa ilme on muuttunut totaalisesti vaikka vihreä värielementti hieman vihjaakin menneeseen. Tampereella olisi pitänyt panostaa uuden, nykyaikaisemman tilaajavärityksen kehittämiseen. Samoin ratikan kanssa. Oma mieliajatukseni olisi hyödyntää soveltuvin osin Ferrarin-punaista hopearaidalla ja syvänsinistä kultaisella raidalla - ja kaikki nämä metalliväreinä. En ota kantaa miten värit pitäisi jakaa ratikan ja bussien kesken.

Myönnän tosin että Pirkkalan linjasto on lentoaseman palvelun osalta erityisroolissa koko kaupunkiseudulla. Lentoasemaa palvelevat bussit pitäisi olla kokonaan omassa värikuosissaan. Näin siitäkin huolimatta vaikka nämä olisivat osa normaalia Suuppaa palvelevaa linjastoa ja tavallistenkin matkustajien käytössä. Kyseessä olisi näin edes jonkinlainen "köyhän miehen lentoasemaexpress". Luonnollisesti lentoaseman palvelutaso tulisi nostaa vähintään 20 min vuoroväliin aikana 04.00 - 02.00 (ottaen huomioon että ensimmäisen lennot lähtevät klo 06 jälkeen ja viimeiset lennot saapuvat klo 01 maissa, ja vuorotyöntekijöidenkin pitää voida käyttää joukkoliikennettä).

----------


## Rester

> Pikemmin päästään eroon siitä kierteestä, joka on vaivannut tamperelaista linjanumerointia ainakin 30-40 vuotta. Linjoille on vain asetettu numeroita ja sillä sipuli. Nyt kun kokonaiskuva tulee muuttumaan, niin on oivallinen sauma tehdä järjestelmästä selkeä. Eikä tässä vaiheessa kannata vielä mennä siihen millä kirjaisintyypillä jokin kirjoitetaan.


Ei tuo nykyinen linjanumerointi nyt aivan tuulesta temmattu ole. Esim. ennen tämän syksyn linjastoremonttia linja 19 toimi apulinjana linjalle 18 Atalassa sekä 29:lle Kissanmaalla (viimeisinä vuosina myös Pappilassa). Eli 18/19, 19/29. Tuskin myöskään linjan 1 apulinja 11 on numeroinniltaan täysin hatusta vedetty ole.  :Wink: 

Eli pitäydyn edelleen kannassa, että linjanumerointia tulee muuttaa "luonnostaan" sitä mukaa kun tarvetta tulee, eikä alkaa tehdä täysin nollasta uutta linjastonumerointia, semminkin kun Jolin tiedotuksessa on kokemuksen perusteella todella paljon vielä parannettavaa. Miksi esimerkiksi nykyistä "Koilliskeskuksen superlinjaa" (kuten joku sen täällä nimesi) voisi mainostaa nykyisellä 16/18 -numeroparilla? Muutos pelkän muutoksen ilosta ei mielestäni ole järkevää.

Ja lisättäköön nyt, että en ole paljasjalkanen tamperelainen (tai edes hämäläinen), eli minulla ei ole mitään henkisiä sidoksia tähän "perinnenumerointiin".  :Wink: 




> Tampereella olisi pitänyt panostaa uuden, nykyaikaisemman tilaajavärityksen kehittämiseen. Samoin ratikan kanssa. Oma mieliajatukseni olisi hyödyntää soveltuvin osin Ferrarin-punaista hopearaidalla ja syvänsinistä kultaisella raidalla - ja kaikki nämä metalliväreinä. En ota kantaa miten värit pitäisi jakaa ratikan ja bussien kesken.
> 
> Myönnän tosin että Pirkkalan linjasto on lentoaseman palvelun osalta erityisroolissa koko kaupunkiseudulla. Lentoasemaa palvelevat bussit pitäisi olla kokonaan omassa värikuosissaan. Näin siitäkin huolimatta vaikka nämä olisivat osa normaalia Suuppaa palvelevaa linjastoa ja tavallistenkin matkustajien käytössä.


Seutuliikenteelle pitäisi ehdottomasti saada oma värityksensä. Nykyisen sinivalkoisen kanssa noita voisi yhdistää niin, että Tampereelle suuntaavat bussit olisivat tällä perinteisellä tilaajavärityksellä varustettuja, kun taas puhtaasti seudulliset linjat, jotka eivät Tampereen kautta kulje, varustettaisiin tällä uudella värityksellä. Lentokenttälinjalla toki voisi olla oma värityksensä, mutta tämä todennäköisesti nostaisi aika lailla tarjousten hintaa kilpailutuksessa, ko. kalustoa kun ei voisi käyttää kovinkaan tehokkaasti muussa liikenteessä (jos moista sallitaan ollenkaan).

----------


## Multsun poika

Vastaan ultrixille:

Tampere ei ole 350 000 asukkaan kaupunki, ainakaan siinä mielessä kuin Saksan kaupungit tai Ruotsin Malmö.

Tampereella saa (onneksi) mennä melko kauaksi keskustasta ennekuin löytyy tuo 350 000. lähin asukas Keskustorilta. Veikkaan Kurun takamaita tai Jäminkipohjaa.. Joka tapauksessa niin kaukana, että sinne matkalla unohtaa Tampereen

Saksassa sama etäisyys on 10 km.

En ymmärrä, mikä suuruudenhulluus suomalaisiin kaupunkeihin on iskenyt. Oulu muka 180 000 asukasta, Jyväskylä 150 000.

Samanlaisia kaupunkeja nuo ovat kuin ennenkin. Ei kaupungin koko tule kunta-alueesta eikä edes talousalueesta. Pori tuntuu isommalta kuin Kuopio, samoin Lahti isommalta kuin Oulu.

Ja Malmö on isomman kaupungin keskus kuin Tampere. Helsinki taas tuntuu pienemmältä kuin Tukholma, mutta isommalta kuin Oslo tai Tallinna. Tai Hannover.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ja lisättäköön nyt, että en ole paljasjalkanen tamperelainen (tai edes hämäläinen), eli minulla ei ole mitään henkisiä sidoksia tähän "perinnenumerointiin".


Minä puolestani lisään sen, että olen syntyperäinen, välillä tosin muualla opiskelemassa käynyt ja sitten takaisin muuttanut. Ja silti kannatan täysremonttia, kun ei tuo linjasto minullekaan niin hirveän selkeä ole, vaikka nykyään ei autoa enää olekaan ja bussi on pääasiallinen kulkuneuvoni.  :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

> puhtaasti seudulliset linjat, jotka eivät Tampereen kautta kulje, varustettaisiin tällä uudella värityksellä.


Näitä olivat: ___ ?




> Tampere ei ole 350 000 asukkaan kaupunki, ainakaan siinä mielessä kuin Saksan kaupungit tai Ruotsin Malmö.


Määrittele kaupunki. Tampereen keskustaajama on Malmöä väkirikkaampi, joskin toki kolme kertaa laajemmalle alueelle levittäynynyt.




> Tampereella saa (onneksi) mennä melko kauaksi keskustasta ennekuin löytyy tuo 350 000. lähin asukas Keskustorilta. Veikkaan Kurun takamaita tai Jäminkipohjaa.. Joka tapauksessa niin kaukana, että sinne matkalla unohtaa Tampereen


Maaseutu on niin harvaan asuttua Suomessa, että sieltä ei juuri asukkaita saa. Tampereen kaupunkiseudun kunnissa asuu 360 000 asukasta, ja jos maaseutualueet jätetään pois niin päädytään tuohon ylemmän linkin 290 000 asukkaaseen.




> En ymmärrä, mikä suuruudenhulluus suomalaisiin kaupunkeihin on iskenyt. Oulu muka 180 000 asukasta, Jyväskylä 150 000.
> 
> Samanlaisia kaupunkeja nuo ovat kuin ennenkin. Ei kaupungin koko tule kunta-alueesta eikä edes talousalueesta. Pori tuntuu isommalta kuin Kuopio, samoin Lahti isommalta kuin Oulu.


Ihan siitä, että kaupunki kasvaa kuntarajojen yli, ja kuntarajan tarkistuksen jälkeen liitetään kaupungistuneet alueet kuntaan, niin kuin aina ennenkin on toimittu.

Jos Tampereen rajat olisivat samat kuin ennen 1937, niin Tampere olisi Messukylää ja Nokiaa pienempi kaupunki.




> Ja Malmö on isomman kaupungin keskus kuin Tampere.


Lasketko Malmöhön myös Lundin, Helsingborgin yms. Skoonen kunnat? Ne ovat erillisiä taajamia, vaikka niistä pendelöidäänkin Pågatågien ansiosta pitkälti ristiin. Ja tietysti myös alueen isoimpaan keskukseen, Köpikseen.

----------


## sub

> Määrittele kaupunki. Tampereen keskustaajama on Malmöä väkirikkaampi, joskin toki kolme kertaa laajemmalle alueelle levittäynynyt.


Määritelmiä on niin lukuisia, että erilaisia tarkoitusperiä varten löytyy varmasti sopivat attribuutit. Se johtaako tämä kovinkaan todenperäiseen kuvaan asioista on sitten hieman kyseenalaista. Joukkoliikenteen kannalta väestömäärää parempi mittari on varmasti väestötiheys, joskaan sekään yksin käytettynä kunta- tai aluetasolla ei mittarina ole kovinkaan pätevä.

----------


## Rester

> Näitä olivat: ___ ?


Tarkoitin lähinnä poikittaislinjoja, jotka eivät kulje Tampereen keskustan kautta. Okei, ehkä huono rajaus, mutta samaa tilaajaväritystä en menisi käyttämään seutuliikenteen siirtymäajan täysin umpeutuessa. Vaikka tilaajaväritys onkin sinällään hyvä asia, saman värimallin käyttäminen kaikissa seudun autoissa mielestäni yksitoikkoistaa värimaailmaa liikaa.

Runkolinjojen väritys olisi yksi vaihtoehto, mutta runkolinja on käsitteenä sen verran häilyvä, että se sekoittaisi vain pakkaa liikaa. Esim. Multisiltaan ajetaan linjalla 26 päivästä riippumatta vain puolen tunnin välein, silti se on tämän suunnan päälinja, jota liikennöidään "ympäri vuorokauden". Samaan aikaan linjalla 16 ajetaan molempiin suuntiin parhaimmillaan 10 minuutin vuorovälein.

Eli pointtina on, että yleinen määritelmä runkolinjasta pitää saada kuntoon, jotta voidaan selkeästi määrätä, mihin linjoille kuuluu minkäkin väritteiset bussit.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eli pointtina on, että yleinen määritelmä runkolinjasta pitää saada kuntoon, jotta voidaan selkeästi määrätä, mihin linjoille kuuluu minkäkin väritteiset bussit.


Totta kai. Nykylinjastossa ei ole kunnon kriteerejä joilla varioida kuosia.

----------


## ultrix

> Tälläiseen vetoon voi kyllä lähteä! Lyön vetoa sen puolesta, että linja 16 ei jatku 1.7.2014 nykyisestä päätepysäkiltään Kiveliössä Kangasalle eikä linja 26 ei jatku 1.7.2014 nykyisestä päätepysäkistään Vuoreksenkadulla Lempäälään. Veto on siis kiinni Ultrix, jos vielä haluat lyödä vetoa?


Pakko vielä palata tähän vetoon. Perusteletko varmuuttasi sillä, että koska se ei 20 vuotta aiemminkaan onnistunut, niin se ei onnistu myöskään 2014? Oheinen artikkeli liittyy.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Pakko vielä palata tähän vetoon. Perusteletko varmuuttasi sillä, että koska se ei 20 vuotta aiemminkaan onnistunut, niin se ei onnistu myöskään 2014?


"Varmuuteeni" on useita syitä. En usko/toivo a. jolin valtaavan kaikkia naapurikuntia b. jos kuitenkin valtaaminen tapahtuu, niin ainakaan tuolla aikataululla c. koska tuo 1.7.2014 on keskellä kesäliikennekautta, uskon vakaasti _jos_ jotain muutoksia tulee, ne todennäköisesti tapahtuvat vasta koulujen alkaessa ja tuo 1.7-koulujen alkuhetki hoidetaan jollain sopimuksella olemassaolevan liikenteen kanssa ja d. en usko tuon 26 linjaan jäävän mitään lenkkiä Vuoreksenkadulle jos sen päätepiste siirrettäisiin Lempäälään.

Eli olen varma ettei 1.7.2014 linjat 16 jatku nykyiseltä päätepisteeltään nykyistä reittiä Kangasalle ja linja 26 nykyiseltä päätepistetäältään nykyistä reittiä Lempäälään. Ihan kuin mistä olen lyönyt vetoa. Uskon järjen voittoon myös Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenteen kehittämisessä ja eiköhän se suurin "konsultti" eli Euro jossain vaiheessa karsi suuruudenhulluimmat suunnitelmat ja visiot pois toteutumisesta. Enää vuosi ja 9 kuukautta ja sitten nähdään kumpi voittaa. Tälläisiä "uskomuksia" tiettyjen päivien suuriin muutoksiin on ollut ennenkin, seuraava lienee 21.12.2012 ja harvoinpa on noina päivinä tapahtunut mitään maata mullistavaa. En siis usko 1.7.2014 olevan mitenkään suurempi poikkeus tästä.

----------


## ultrix

> "Varmuuteeni" on useita syitä. En usko/toivo a. jolin valtaavan kaikkia naapurikuntia b. jos kuitenkin valtaaminen tapahtuu, niin ainakaan tuolla aikataululla c. koska tuo 1.7.2014 on keskellä kesäliikennekautta, uskon vakaasti _jos_ jotain muutoksia tulee, ne todennäköisesti tapahtuvat vasta koulujen alkaessa ja tuo 1.7-koulujen alkuhetki hoidetaan jollain sopimuksella olemassaolevan liikenteen kanssa ja d. en usko tuon 26 linjaan jäävän mitään lenkkiä Vuoreksenkadulle jos sen päätepiste siirrettäisiin Lempäälään.


Periaatteessa kai toikin malli voi olla mahdollinen. Mutta koko ajan on puhuttu just tosta ajankohdasta. Ja sikäli hyvä ajankohta, että voidaan pitää tavallaan kaksi kesäliikennekautta, kesäkuun arkinen ja heinäkuun lomailuaikataulut. Anskattoonny.

BTW, Joli on jo 2011 alusta "vallannut" naapurikunnat Ruovettä lukuunottamatta. Mikä on oma tulevaisuuskuvasi vaihtoehtona "JOLI-valtaukselle"?




> Uskon järjen voittoon myös Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenteen kehittämisessä ja eiköhän se suurin "konsultti" eli Euro jossain vaiheessa karsi suuruudenhulluimmat suunnitelmat ja visiot pois toteutumisesta.


Minusta 16:n (tai mikä sen numero tulevaisuudessa onkaan) jatke Vatialaan ja 26:n jatke Höytämöön ei ole mitenkään suuruudenhullua.

----------


## Multsun poika

Minua kiinnostaisi teitää esimerkiksi uuden linja 16 Pirkkala-Leinola/Lentola linjan aiheuttamat muutokset.

Mikä linja ajaa tämän jälkeen Lentävänniemeen, yhdistetäänkö se kenties Etelä-Hervantaan uuden ratikan linjaa enteillen? Vai Annalan 22 tai jonkun muun linjan kanssa?

----------


## ultrix

> Minua kiinnostaisi teitää esimerkiksi uuden linja 16 Pirkkala-Leinola/Lentola linjan aiheuttamat muutokset.
> 
> Mikä linja ajaa tämän jälkeen Lentävänniemeen, yhdistetäänkö se kenties Etelä-Hervantaan uuden ratikan linjaa enteillen? Vai Annalan 22 tai jonkun muun linjan kanssa?


Tämän pitäisi mennä ketjuun Talvi- ja loppukesäliikenne 201415, mutta epäilisin, että joku nykyisistä Hervannan linjoista yhdistettäisiin. Suoraviivaisinta se olisi tietenkin yhdistämällä 16:n länsipää ja 30.

----------

